# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Պատվաստում. կողմ և դեմ

## Մանոն

Վերջերս  «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթում, մի նյութ ընկավ աչքովս այն մասին, որ կարմրուկ-կարմրախտի դեմ պատվաստումն առաջին անգամ է փորձարկվում Հայաստանում, և որ հայաստանի բժիշկները ներքին կարգով իրենց ազգականներին ու մտերիմներին հուշում են չթույլատրել իրենց երեխաներին պատվաստել: Ժողովրդի մեջ խուճապ է տիրում: Որևէ մեկը գիտե՞, կարո՞ղ է ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա հաղորդել այս նորամուծ պատվաստանյութի մասին:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վերջերս  «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթում, մի նյութ ընկավ աչքովս այն մասին, որ կարմրուկ-կարմրախտի դեմ պատվաստումն առաջին անգամ է փորձարկվում Հայաստանում, և որ հայաստանի բժիշկները ներքին կարգով իրենց ազգականներին ու մտերիմներին հուշում են չթույլատրել իրենց երեխաներին պատվաստել: Ժողովրդի մեջ խուճապ է տիրում: Որևէ մեկը գիտե՞, կարո՞ղ է ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա հաղորդել այս նորամուծ պատվաստանյութի մասին:


 :Shok:  օհօ ես էլ մտածում էի լավ բանա ուզում էի քանի շուտա գնամ պատվաստվեմ  :Shok:  
Եթե դա իրականություն է գրեք էլի  :Xeloq:  
Լուրջ վախեցա  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. այդ նյութը տեղադրի կարդանք էլի, եթե դժվար չի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ում հասցնում եմ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չպատվաստվել:
Կարմրուկ-կարմրախտ պատվաստումն առաջին անգամ չի փորձարկվում: Որքան գիտեմ, երեխաները մեկ տարեկանում ստանում են ԿԿԽ (կարմրուկ, կարմրախտ, խոզուկ), բայց երևի նման զանգվածային պատվաստումներն իրոք առաջին անգամ են:
Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու եմ խորհուրդ տալիս չգնալ: Պատվաստանյութերը բերված են Հնդկաստանից, իսկ դրանք անորակ են. թե՛ ցածր արդյունավետություն ունեն, թե՛ բարձր ալերգգենություն: Վերջինս շատ վտանգավոր է. եթե զարգանա անաֆիլակտիկ շոկ և համապատասխան օգնություն չցուցաբերվի, քիչ է հավանականությունը, որ տվյալ մարդը կենդանի կմնա: Ճիշտ է՝ պետք է օրենքով պոլիկլինիկաներում համապատասխան հակաշոկային միջոցառումներ լինեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես խիստ դեմ եմ այդ պատվաստումներին:

----------


## Mari

> Վերջերս  «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթում, մի նյութ ընկավ աչքովս այն մասին, որ կարմրուկ-կարմրախտի դեմ պատվաստումն առաջին անգամ է փորձարկվում Հայաստանում, և որ հայաստանի բժիշկները ներքին կարգով իրենց ազգականներին ու մտերիմներին հուշում են չթույլատրել իրենց երեխաներին պատվաստել: Ժողովրդի մեջ խուճապ է տիրում: Որևէ մեկը գիտե՞, կարո՞ղ է ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա հաղորդել այս նորամուծ պատվաստանյութի մասին:



Ես  այսպես,  թե  այնպես,  չէի  էլ  գնալու  պատվաստվելու: Նախ  զզվում  եմ  բժշկական  ասեղներից /ինչքան  էլ  այն  իմ  աչքի  առջև  փաթեթից  հանեն, թվում  է՝  արդեն  օգտագործված  է/, հետո  էլ  մի  անգամ  չեմ  հիշում  էլի  ինչի  դեմ  էին  պատվաստել,  10 օր  ուշքի  չէի  գալիս: Ալերգիա  էր,  ինչ  էր,  մեր  բժիշկներն  էլ  չհասկացան: Իմ  մտերիմներից  ոչ  մեկն  էլ  չի  պատրաստվում  գնալ  պատվաստվելու: Իսկ  եթե ճիշտ  է,  որ  առաջին  անգամ  է  փորձարկվում, կներեք,  բայց  ես  փորձադաշտ  չեմ: Հետաքրքիր  է  կարդալ  ակումբի  բժիշկների  կարծիքը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես ում հասցնում եմ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չպատվաստվել:
> Կարմրուկ-կարմրախտ պատվաստումն առաջին անգամ չի փորձարկվում: Որքան գիտեմ, երեխաները մեկ տարեկանում ստանում են ԿԿԽ (կարմրուկ, կարմրախտ, խոզուկ), բայց երևի նման զանգվածային պատվաստումներն իրոք առաջին անգամ են:
> Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու եմ խորհուրդ տալիս չգնալ: Պատվաստանյութերը բերված են Հնդկաստանից, իսկ դրանք անորակ են. թե՛ ցածր արդյունավետություն ունեն, թե՛ բարձր ալերգգենություն: Վերջինս շատ վտանգավոր է. եթե զարգանա անաֆիլակտիկ շոկ և համապատասխան օգնություն չցուցաբերվի, քիչ է հավանականությունը, որ տվյալ մարդը կենդանի կմնա: Ճիշտ է՝ պետք է օրենքով պոլիկլինիկաներում համապատասխան հակաշոկային միջոցառումներ լինեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես խիստ դեմ եմ այդ պատվաստումներին:


Չհասկացա իրանք այդքանը չե՞ն գիտակցում թե մտածում են ժողովուրդա էլի մի բան ավել փորձարկենք  :Angry2:

----------


## Mari

> Պատվաստանյութերը բերված են Հնդկաստանից, իսկ դրանք անորակ են. թե՛ ցածր արդյունավետություն ունեն, *թե՛ բարձր ալերգգենություն*: Վերջինս շատ վտանգավոր է. եթե զարգանա անաֆիլակտիկ շոկ և համապատասխան օգնություն չցուցաբերվի, քիչ է հավանականությունը, որ տվյալ մարդը կենդանի կմնա: Ճիշտ է՝ պետք է օրենքով պոլիկլինիկաներում համապատասխան հակաշոկային միջոցառումներ լինեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես խիստ դեմ եմ այդ պատվաստումներին:


Շատ  շնորհակալություն  Բյուրակն: Ուրեմն,  այսպես: Բուժքույրերը,  որոնք  գալու  էին  ԵՊՀ՝  պատվաստումները  իրականացնելու/նույնը  նաև  պոլիկլինիկայում/,  հաստատ  չէին  ասի,  որ  այդ  նյութը  ունի  բարձր  ալերգգենություն: Իսկ  ես  ահավոր  ալերգիկ  եմ: Ինչ  դեղ  խմում  եմ,  ավելի  եմ  վատանում /կյանքում  2-3  անգամ  եմ  դեղ  խմել  ստիպված/,  եթե  սրսկվել  էլ  եմ,  նույնը  կրկնվել  է:  Այ  հիմա  որ  100տոկոս  չեմ  գնա:

----------


## Մանոն

ՈՒ մի բան էլ հարցնեմ, այդ պատվաստումներն արդյո՞ք *պարտադրվում են*: Թե՞ մարդն ընտրության իրավունք ունի: Քանի որ այսօր մեր դպրոցի տնօրենն շատ խիստ հրամայել է առանց բացառության բոլոր երեխաներին ներկայացնել պոլիկլինիկաներ՝ պատվաստումն ստանալու: 
Եթե շատացել են Հայաստանում կարմրուկի դեպքերն, ու կարիք կա մասսայական պատվաստումներ անելու, ինչու՞  չեն կիրառում արդեն փորձած միջոցը՝ նույն ԿԿԽ-ն: Այս ամենը խիստ կասկածի տեղիք է տալիս, ու մոլորությամ մեջ ենք:

----------


## Աբելյան

բայց պարտադիր են պատվաստումները չէ՞

----------


## Universe

Բոլոր պատվաստումների համար նախատեսված դեղամիջոցներն էլ ինչ-որ չափով իրենց մեջ պարունակում են կոնկրետ հիվանդության «Հարուցիչներ»: Իսկ դրա նպատակը մարդու մոտ տվյալ հիվանդության դեմ իմունիտետը զարգացնելն է,այլ ոչ թե մարդուն վարակ հասցնելը (եթե չեմ սխալվում, այդ դեղամիջոցը հակառակ ազդեցություն է ունենում ընդամենը 1000/1-ի մոտ  ): 
Իսկ թերթերում նման ամպագոռգոռ հոդված տպագրելը հասարակ8յանն ավելի շատ խուճապի է մատնում, քան թե օգնում այդ նույն հասարակ8յանը ճշգրիտ Ինֆորմացիա ստանալ...: Մի խոսքով այս ամենը ուղղակի կեղծ լրատվության միջոցով փող աշխատելու ձեւ է դարձել :

----------


## Մանոն

Պատվաստմանը դեմ չեմ, Universe, բայց արդյո՞ք տրամաբանված չէ ժողովրդի մտահոգությունը. եթե արդեն կա փորձված պատվաստանյութ, ինչու՞ նորը փորձարկել՝ այն էլ առաջին անգամ, այն էլ Հայաստանում: :Think:

----------


## Մանոն

> Լուրջ վախեցա 
> Հ.Գ. այդ նյութը տեղադրի կարդանք էլի, եթե դժվար չի


ՊԱՏՎԱՍՏԱՆՅՈՒԹՆ Է՞Լ Է ԿԱՐԳԻՆ 

<<Վերացնենք կարմրուկը եւ կարմրախտը. մասնակցենք հանուն կարգին առողջության>>,- մայրաքաղաքի տարբեր վայրերում տեղադրված ազդագրերից հորդորում են ամեն մի կարգինի սիրահար, <<Կարգին հաղորդման>> հեղինակ-վարողներ Հայկոն ու Մկոն: 

Ազդագրերից նմանատիպ կոչով են հանդես գալիս նաեւ երգչուհիներ Շուշան Պետրոսյանը, որն Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության բարի կամքի դեսպան է, եւ Ալլա Լեւոնյանը: Նա էլ ՄԱԿ-ի մանկական հիմնադրամի` ՅՈւՆԻՍԵՖ-ի բարի կամքի դեսպանն է: Այսպիսով, մեր առողջապահության պատասխանատուները որոշել են 6-ից 27 տարեկան բոլոր անձանց համատարած <<պատվաստման ենթարկել>>` նրանց ապահովագրելու կարմրուկով եւ կարմրախտով վարակվելու վտանգից: Մինչդեռ, մեր տեղեկությունների համաձայն, պոլիկլինիկաների որոշ բուժաշխատողներ իրենց ծանոթներին խորհուրդ են տալիս երեխաներին չտանել պատվաստելու, քանի որ այդ պատվաստանյութը դեռեւս ոչ մի տեղ չի կիրառվել, եւ, փաստորեն, մեր երկիրը, այսպես ասած, փորձադաշտ է, ու հետեւաբար չի կարելի վստահ լինել, թե ունքը շինելու տեղն աչքն էլ չեն հանի: Երբ այս կապակցությամբ մեկնաբանություն խնդրեցինք Իմունականխարգելման ազգային ծրագրի ղեկավար Գայանե Սահակյանից, նա պատասխանեց. <<Երբ որ ես պոլիկլինիկաներ եմ այցելում, նրանք ինձ հակառակն են ասում, թե մենք մտնում ենք տուն առ տուն, իրազեկում ենք, որ հատկապես կարմրուկին բնորոշ են սարսափելի բարդությունները, երբ թոքաբորբ է առաջանում, ուղեղի թաղանթի բորբոքումներ: Հատկապես մեծ տարիքի երեխաների մոտ դա գրեթե մահացու ելք է ունենում>>: Ըստ առողջապահական համաշխարհային կազմակերպության տվյալների, հազարից մեկի մոտ այդ բարդությունն անխուսափելի է, այսինքն` ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե այդ մեկը հենց ինքը չի լինի: Եւ, ինչպես վստահ է Գայանե Սահակյանը, ոչ մի բուժաշխատող, իմանալով այդ բանը, չպատվաստվելու մասին խորհուրդ չի տա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է պատվաստանյութի նորություն լինելուն, ապա Իմունականխարգելման ազգային ծրագրի ղեկավարը վստահեցնում է, որ այն կիրառվել է եվրոպական այնպիսի երկրներում, ինչպիսիք են Ֆրանսիան, Գերմանիան, Իտալիան, նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրներից` Մոլդովան, Տաջիկստանը, Ղրղզստանը, Ռուսաստանը: Պատվաստանյութը նախորդ երկու տարիներին օգտագործվել է նույնիսկ Հայաստանում, երբ պատվաստվել են 27-ից 30 տարեկան անձինք, ու, ինչպես Գայանե Սահակյանն է նշում, դրա հետեւանքով որեւէ ռեակցիա չի արձանագրվել: <<Ես ձեզ հավատացնում եմ>>,- ասում է նա: Իսկ հոկտեմբերի 1-ից 13-ը պատվաստման ենթակա են 6-ից 27 տարեկան բոլոր անձինք` անկախ այն բանից` երբեւէ դրա դեմ պատվաստվե՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ, կարմրուկով կամ կարմրախտով հիվանդացե՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ: Կրկնակի պատվաստումը վնաս չի տա: Ըստ մասնագետների, մի շարք այլ հիվանդություններ կան, որոնք կարմրուկի կամ կարմրախտի նման են արտահայտվում, այնպես որ` չի բացառվում, որ մարդը հիվանդացել է մի ուրիշ հիվանդությամբ, բայց բուժաշխատողներին թվացած լինի, թե դա, ասենք, կարմրախտ է: Պատվաստվելու համար հակացուցում գրեթե չկա: Չեն պատվաստվի հղի կանայք եւ այն երեխաները, որոնք ջերմություն ունեն կամ ինչ-որ վարակիչ հիվանդություն են տանում: Պատվաստումն այս դեպքում երեխային ոչ թե վնաս կպատճառի, այլ ընդամենը չի կարող օգտակար ազդեցություն ունենալ: Պատվաստման ենթակա մարդկանց թիվը, ըստ նախնական հաշվարկների, 1 մլն 200 հազար է: Մասնագետները վստահ են, որ իրականում այդ թիվն ավելի փոքր կլինի, քանի որ կպարզվի, որ գրանցվածների մի մասը բացակայում է Հայաստանից: Իսկ պատվաստանյութ կա 1 միլիոն 500 հազար մարդու հաշվով: Անհրաժեշտի եւ ունեցածի տարբերությունը Գայանե Սահակյանը բացատրում է նաեւ նրանով, որ հաշվի է առնվել կորստի գործոնը: Դրանից բացի, ըստ նրա, պատվաստանյութը պիտանի է մինչեւ 2010 թվականը, այնպես որ` այն կհասցնեն օգտագործել, մանավանդ` սա ոչ թե պլանային, այլ լրացուցիչ պատվաստումների կամպանիա է: Քանի որ այս հիվանդությունների բռնկում լինում է մի քանի տարի պարբերականությամբ, ուստի հաջորդ բռնկումը, ըստ հաշվարկների, նախատեսվում է 2010 թվականին: Եւ մասնագետների խոսքերով, հենց դրանից խուսափելու համար է, որ սկսվել է այս կամպանիան: Պատվաստանյութն արդեն Հայաստանում պահեստավորված է: Իսկ այն պատվիրել է ՄԱԿ-ի մանկական հիմնադրամը <<Սեռում>> ինստիտուտին, որը, Գայանե Սահակյանի խոսքերով, տարածված է ամբողջ աշխարհում, եւ որն Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության կողմից հավաստագրված է ու ՅՈւՆԻՍԵՖ-ի հիմնական դոնոր արտադրողն է: Այնպես որ, մասնագետները վստահեցնում են, թե մեր բնակիչներին ներարկվելիքը պատահական պատվաստանյութ չէ: Իսկ ովքեր ինչ-որ պատճառով նշված ժամկետում չեն հասցնի պատվաստել, դա կարող են անել հետագայում: 

ԱՆՆԱ ԶԱԽԱՐՅԱՆ

http://www.hzh.am/Arkhiv/2007/september/2109/2109.html

----------


## Universe

> Պատվաստմանը դեմ չեմ, Universe, բայց արդյո՞ք տրամաբանված չէ ժողովրդի մտահոգությունը. եթե արդեն կա փորձված պատվաստանյութ, ինչու՞ նորը փորձարկել՝ այն էլ առաջին անգամ, այն էլ Հայաստանում:


Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով արդյո՞ք տրամաբանված չէ հերթական անգամ *պատվաստումներից առաջ* նման լուրերի տարածումը :Իսկ այդ լուրերի տարածումից հետո միանգամայն տրամաբանական կլինի ժողովրդի անհանգստությունն ու լարվածությունն այս հարցի շուրջ: 
Համենայնդեպս ոչ մի վստահելի աղբյուրներից առայժմ այդ նոր պատվաստանյութի թե՛ ներկրման մասին եւ թե՛ անհուսալիության մասին որեւիցե *արտասովոր*  տեղեկություն չեմ լսել : Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում էր դեղորայքի փորձնական օգտագործման մասին, ապա այդ ամենը չի գալիս ու նոր փորձարկվում, այլ *փորձարկում եմ* ու նոր են ներկրում (այն էլ նման մեծ քանակ8յամբ)... Իսկ դեղորայքից ալերգիա կարող է լինել յուրաքանչյուր մարդու մոտ : Այնպես որ  ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, որ  պատվաստանյութը Ապարանիցնա բերել Չնաստանից, թե՞  Վրացին՝ Հնդկաստանից...
Շոկի մասին խոսելն ընդհանրապես տեղին չեմ համարում, քանի որ նույն ձեւով կարող է մարդու մատը փուշ մտնելուց հետագայում տա արյան վարակում...տտտ...արդյունքում էլ՝ ՄԱՀ: Դրանք արդեն ծայրահեղ8յուններ են:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դրանից բացի, ըստ նրա, պատվաստանյութը պիտանի է մինչեւ 2010 թվականը, այնպես որ` այն կհասցնեն օգտագործել, մանավանդ` սա ոչ թե պլանային, այլ լրացուցիչ պատվաստումների կամպանիա է: Քանի որ այս հիվանդությունների բռնկում լինում է մի քանի տարի պարբերականությամբ, ուստի հաջորդ բռնկումը, ըստ հաշվարկների, նախատեսվում է 2010 թվականին: Եւ մասնագետների խոսքերով, հենց դրանից խուսափելու համար է, որ սկսվել է այս կամպանիան: Պատվաստանյութն արդեն Հայաստանում պահեստավորված է: Իսկ այն պատվիրել է ՄԱԿ-ի մանկական հիմնադրամը <<Սեռում>> ինստիտուտին, որը, Գայանե Սահակյանի խոսքերով, տարածված է ամբողջ աշխարհում, եւ որն Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության կողմից հավաստագրված է ու ՅՈւՆԻՍԵՖ-ի հիմնական դոնոր արտադրողն է: Այնպես որ, մասնագետները վստահեցնում են, թե մեր բնակիչներին ներարկվելիքը պատահական պատվաստանյութ չէ: Իսկ ովքեր ինչ-որ պատճառով նշված ժամկետում չեն հասցնի պատվաստել,* դա կարող են անել հետագայում:*


Հեչ որ չլինի մի տարի հետո կպատվաստվեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Goga

> Վերջինս շատ վտանգավոր է. եթե զարգանա անաֆիլակտիկ շոկ և համապատասխան օգնություն չցուցաբերվի, քիչ է հավանականությունը, որ տվյալ մարդը կենդանի կմնա:


Բյուր ես քո ասածը են անեկդոտին նմանվեց, որ բժիշկն ասումա ես դեղ կնշանակեմ, որ ձեր ականջներն իրենք իրենց պոկվեն ընկնեն :LOL:  
Մի՞թե չունենք ոչ մի հասկացող բժիշկ :Think:

----------


## Արամ

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ ակումբցիներին որ տեղեկացրին,
մեկել տուտուզն են սռսկելու :LOL:

----------


## Armeno

Էսօր եկել էին մեր դպրոց`պատվաստելու, բայց մեր դպրոցում ոչ-մի հիգիենիկ բան չկա: Ասենք թ մեկի մոտ առաջանա  անաֆիլակտիկ շոկ, հետո ո՞նց էին տակից դուրս գալու. Ես հետևեցի Բյուրակնի խորհրդին, և չպատվաստվեցի :LOL:

----------


## Universe

> Էսօր եկել էին մեր դպրոց`պատվաստելու, բայց մեր դպրոցում ոչ-մի հիգիենիկ բան չկա: Ասենք թ մեկի մոտ առաջանա անաֆիլակտիկ շոկ, հետո ո՞նց էին տակից դուրս գալու. Ես հետևեցի Բյուրակնի խորհրդին, և չպատվաստվեցի


Էլ մի՜ արդարացի...  Ասա որ վախեցել ես սրսկվելուց))  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Պատվաստումները պարտադիր չեն, սակայն ցանկալի են
դա ձեր իրավունքնա ոչ թե պարտականությունը

----------


## Kita

> Շատ  շնորհակալություն  Բյուրակն: Ուրեմն,  այսպես: Բուժքույրերը,  որոնք  գալու  էին  ԵՊՀ՝  պատվաստումները  իրականացնելու/նույնը  նաև  պոլիկլինիկայում/,  հաստատ  չէին  ասի,  որ  այդ  նյութը  ունի  բարձր  ալերգգենություն: Իսկ  ես  ահավոր  ալերգիկ  եմ: Ինչ  դեղ  խմում  եմ,  ավելի  եմ  վատանում /կյանքում  2-3  անգամ  եմ  դեղ  խմել  ստիպված/,  եթե  սրսկվել  էլ  եմ,  նույնը  կրկնվել  է:  Այ  հիմա  որ  100տոկոս  չեմ  գնա:


Նախ ասեմ, որ մեզ մոտ այդ նույն բժիշկները պարտադիր կարգով բոլորին հարցնում են, թե ինչ հիվանդություններ և ալերգիաներ ունեն ուսանողները և չնչին ալերգիայի դեպքում չէին սրսկում:
Ես օրինակ իմ մեջ երբեք չէի նկատել ինչ-որ ալերգետիկ բաներ դեղերի հանդեպ, ինչքան էլ սրսկվել էի, բայց պարզվեց, որ ինչ-որ փոքր ժամանակ ինձ ոչնչի դեմ չեն պատվաստել, ինչ-որ ալերգետիկ էի, մայրս երեկ իմացավ, որ պատվաստվել են և շատ հանգիստ նոր հայտնեց դա :LOL: մ մի հատ հարցրեց լավ ես, ասի ինչպես տեսնում ես, դեռ ողջ եմ :LOL:  օֆֆտոպի համար կներեք, իսկ դրանից հետո դեռ ողջ եմ, բայց դե ամեն մեկի խնդիրն է:




> Պատվաստմանը դեմ չեմ, Universe, բայց արդյո՞ք տրամաբանված չէ ժողովրդի մտահոգությունը. եթե արդեն կա փորձված պատվաստանյութ, ինչու՞ նորը փորձարկել՝ այն էլ առաջին անգամ, այն էլ Հայաստանում:


Նախ առաջինը Հայաստանում չեն փորձակել, ամբողջ Ռուսաստանը պատվաստվել է արդեն, և մնացել են միայն մենք, Վրաստանը, Ադերբեջանը ինչքան գիտեմ:

Ես ինքս դեմ չեմ: Ավելի լավ է չնչին բան լինի, քան թե ոչինչ, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մարդիկ այնքան ոչինիչ չեն տեսել, որ տեսնելուց մտածում են հաստատ վատն է լինելու: 

Ես իմ ձեռքով երեկ գնացի պատվաստվեցի և շատ նորմալ եմ ինձ զգում: Ես շատ կասկածում եմ, բայց եթե սխալվում են, թող ինձ ուղղեն, որ նույն այդ ԿԿԽ-ի որակը ավելի լավն է:

----------


## Simon

Ես էլ խորհուրդ կտայի չպատվաստվել: Չեմ ուզում ընդարձակվել, թե ինչ-ոնց, բայց հավատացեք ու մի գնացեք:

----------


## teleport

Իսկ ես խորհորդ կտայի պատվաստվել : 
Ճիշտ է մեր երգչիստները փոխանակ երգեն-մերգեն ՝ լավ գովազդվում են : Իսկ մեր ժողովուրդն էլ ինչպես միշտ՝ հայավարի , իրենց ինչ-որ մի ծանոթ ինչ-որ բժշկի ինչ-որ խոսքերն են կրկնում: 
   Եթե մասսայական պատվաստումներն ուրեմն կան համապատասխան պատասխանատուներ : Դուք չկարծեք թե դրսում այս ամենի մասին չգիտեն : Մասսայական պատվաստումները իրականացվում են ООН -ից համապատասխան թուլատրություն ստանալուց հետո:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մարդիկ ջան, իսկ ով որ հիվանդացել ա երկուսից էլ արդեն ունի չէ՞ իմունիտետ, էդ դեպքում պատվաստվել պետք չի չէ՞  :Xeloq:  …

----------


## Universe

> Մարդիկ ջան, իսկ ով որ հիվանդացել ա երկուսից էլ արդեն ունի չէ՞ իմունիտետ, էդ դեպքում պատվաստվել պետք չի չէ՞  …


Այդ դեպքում կրկնակի պատվաստմումը չի  խանգարի:  :Wink:  Հաստատ այն չի  կարող բացասական ազդեցություն թողնել (Եթե իհարկե ալերգիկ չես նման բաների հանդեպ...)

----------


## Grieg

> ՊԱՏՎԱՍՏՎԵԼՈՒՑ ՀԵՏՈ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԸ ՎԱՏԱՑԵԼ ԵՆ
> 
> Կարմրուկ-կարմրախտի դեմ պատվաստանյութերը մի շարք դպրոցականների վրա վատ են անդրադարձել: 
> 
> Մեր տեղեկություններով՝ նախօրեին մի շարք դպրոցներում կարմրուկ-կարմրախտի դեմ պատվաստվելուց հետո տասնյակ երեխաներ վատացել են: Օրինակ՝ Շենգավիթ համայնքի թիվ 31 դպրոցի աշակերտներից մեկը պատվաստվելուց հետո այնպիսի շոկային վիճակում է հայտնվել, որ դպրոցի տնօրինությունը ստիպված է եղել շտապօգնություն կանչել՝ երեխային ուշքի բերելու համար: «Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում այդ դպրոցի տնօրեն Սվետլանա Սարուխանյանը չհերքեց, որ, իսկապես, իրենց դպրոցի 5-րդ դասարանի աշակերտներից մեկի ինքնազգացողությունը (էթիկայի տեսանկյունից նպատակահարմար չենք գտնում երեխայի անունը հրապարակել) պատվաստանյութն ընդունելուց րոպեներ անց կտրուկ վատացել է, երեխան միանգամից թուլացել է, եւ իրենք շտապօգնություն են կանչել:


www.aravot.am

----------


## Մանե

Ժող,դրա համար,որ մարդիկ չվատանան,սովորաբար նորմալ բժիշկները հարցնում են հակացուցումների մասին/դե էդ գոնե լավ գիտեմ,մաման էլ ա թերապևտ ու ինքն ա սրսկումներն անում մեր թաղամասերի :Wink: /
Ու եթե վտանգավոր լիներ,հաստատ ինձ չէր ասի,որ պատվաստվեմ :Wink: 
Էն օրը մանրամասն հարցրի,հակացուցումը մենակ հղիներն են ու ալերգիկները :Wink: 
Ընդհանրապես կապ չունի,թե հիվանդացել ես,թե չէ,ասում են,որ շատ կարևոր ա էդ պատվաստումը :Wink: 
Մնացածը դուք գիտեք :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց



> Մարդիկ ջան, իսկ ով որ հիվանդացել ա երկուսից էլ արդեն ունի չէ՞ իմունիտետ, էդ դեպքում պատվաստվել պետք չի չէ՞  …


Էդ դեպքում էլ ա պետք :Wink: Կապ չունի արդեն հիվանդացել ես,թե չէ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես այսօր ծակվել եմ :Goxakan:  հլը որ լավ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

> Էն օրը մանրամասն հարցրի,հակացուցումը մենակ հղիներն են ու ալերգիկները


ՀԻմա ես որ ալերգիկ եմ, ոչինչ չէ, որ կարմրուկով հիվանդանամ ու մի օր էլ մեռնեմ: Չնայած մի անգամ արդեն կարմրուկ տարել եմ:

----------


## Մանե

> ՀԻմա ես որ ալերգիկ եմ, ոչինչ չէ, որ կարմրուկով հիվանդանամ ու մի օր էլ մեռնեմ: Չնայած մի անգամ արդեն կարմրուկ տարել եմ:


 :Dntknw: 
Աննա ջան ոտերից չեն բռնում ալերգիկներին ու ասում մի սրսկվեք,ուղղակի հետևանքներն անկանխատեսելի են :Wink:

----------


## Mari

Երեկ  դպրոցներից  մեկում  պատվաստումից  հետո  երեխաները  մի  5ր  «անջատված»  վիճակում  են  եղել: Ինչպես  ուսուցչուհին  ասեց,  նույնիսկ  աչքերը  չէին  թարթում: Իսկ  մի  քանիսին,  չգիտես  ինչու,  երկու  անգամ  են  սրսկել:

----------


## Ծով

Չգնա՛ք, լուրջ եմ ասում...
Համալսարանում նույնիսկ դասից են ազատում, ուսանողներին տանում են պատվաստելու...
Օրինակ վաղը մեր հերթն ա..ես երկու ոտքս արդեն կոշիկիս մեջ եմ դրել ու չԵՄ ԳՆԱԼՈՒ ում կարողանամ, կհամոզեմ...
Հենց միայն գովազդն արդեն կասկածի տեղիք ա տալիս...կարող ա՞ տաս անգամ պիտի պատվաստվենք...ես համոզված եմ, որ փարձարկում են նոր պատվաստման միջոցներ…
Ընկերուհուս մորաքույրը բժշկուհի է, ու հենց ինքն էլ ասել ա, որ ում կարող եք, ասե՛ք, թող էդ քայլին չգնան:
Ես մինչև վերջին ժամկետը կհետևեմ  վատացողների ու չվատացողների ստատիստիկային... :LOL: 
Լսե՛ք, եթե պատվաստվում եք, գոնե մարդ ա Ձեր պոլիկնինիկա գնացեք...

----------


## Cesare

> Չգնա՛ք, լուրջ եմ ասում...
> Համալսարանում նույնիսկ դասից են ազատում, ուսանողներին տանում են պատվաստելու...
> Օրինակ վաղը մեր հերթն ա..ես երկու ոտքս արդեն կոշիկիս մեջ եմ դրել ու չԵՄ ԳՆԱԼՈՒ ում կարողանամ, կհամոզեմ...
> Հենց միայն գովազդն արդեն կասկածի տեղիք ա տալիս...կարող ա՞ տաս անգամ պիտի պատվաստվենք...ես համոզված եմ, որ փարձարկում են նոր պատվաստման միջոցներ…
> Ընկերուհուս մորաքույրը բժշկուհի է, ու հենց ինքն էլ ասել ա, որ ում կարող եք, ասե՛ք, թող էդ քայլին չգնան:
> Ես մինչև վերջին ժամկետը կհետևեմ  վատացողների ու չվատացողների ստատիստիկային...
> Լսե՛ք, եթե պատվաստվում եք, գոնե մարդ ա Ձեր պոլիկնինիկա գնացեք...


Չե պռոստը մեծ մեծ փողեր են կերել , մի բանով պտի արդարանան չե ???
Դժվար տենց ռիսկի գնային :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն այսպես… երեկ մեր դասախոսն ասաց, որ այս պատվաստումներով զբաղվողներից մեկը նրան ասել է, որ պատվաստանյութերը կողմնակի ազդեցություններ չունեն: Իհարկե, նա խիստ կասկածել է, և ես նրա հետ համաձայն եմ:
Օրգանիզմ ներմուծվող ցանկացած օտար նյութ բացի ցանկալի ազդեցություններից ունենում է բազմաթիվ կողմնակի ազդեցություններ: Դա վերաբերում է նույնիսկ «ամենաանմեղ» դեղերին: Մարդիկ տարիներ շարունակ գիշեր-ցերեկ լաբորատորիաներում  աշխատում են, որ նվազեցնեն այդ ազդեցությունները: Մի՞թե այս պատվաստանյութերը երկնքից ընկան, որ այդքան լավն են, բացարձակապես վնասակար չեն:
Հիմա իմ ձեռքի տակ մի ձեռնարկ կա, որը կոչվում է «Կանխարգելիչ պատվաստումները բուժօգնության առաջնային օղակում»: Այստեղ բազմաթիվ հակացուցումներ կան: Այս պատվաստանյութերն ինչո՞վ են մյուսներից առավել, որ ընդամենը երկու հակացուցում ունեն, այն էլ խիստ կասկածելի է, որ ամեն տեղ դրանք հաշվի են առնում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ այդ հակացուցումների մասին ընդհանրապես չի խոսվում: Չի ասվում նաև հնարավոր բարդությունների մասին: Ինչպե՞ս են համարձակվում այսպես համատարած պատվաստումներ կատարել: Ես պատվաստման կաբինետներում չեմ եղել, բայց վստահ չեմ. դրանք ունե՞ն անհրաժեշտ հակաշոկային և անհետաձգելի բուժման հավաքածու, բոլոր պատվաստվողների ջերմությունը չափվու՞մ է, նրանց հստակորեն ասվու՞մ է հետպատվաստումային բարդությունների մասին:
Անկեղծ ասած, ես ինքս դեմ չեմ պատվաստումներին, բայց ես գիտակից մարդ եմ, ուզում եմ հստակորեն տեղեկացված լինել, իսկ այս համատարած գովազդը խիստ կասկածելի է: Եթե ինձ ասեին, որ պատվաստանյութն ունի այսպիսի որակ, հնարավոր են հետևյալ բարդությունները, որոնց դեպքում պետք է կատարել որոշակի միջոցառումներ, ես կորոշեի՝ պատվաստվե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ: Իսկ նման պայմաններում ես միանշանակ ասում եմ, որ չեմ պատվաստվելու:
Վաղն էլ մեզ դասերից հանելու են, տանեն պատվաստվելու: Ի՞նչ իրավունքով: Երբ մենք մեր ոտքով ենք որոշակի ժամաքանակով բացակայում, պատմություն են սարքում, բազմաթիվ դժվարությունների առաջ ենք կանգնում: Սա էլ է դասից դուրս գալ: Ինչու՞ են այսքան հեշտ հանում դասերից:
Մենք ամբողջ խմբով որոշել ենք չպատվաստվել: Ոմանք նախընտրում են ուղղակի տուն գնալ, իսկ ես առաջարկում եմ ներկայանալ, հարցեր տալ, իմանալ մեզ հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները, չնայած գիտեմ, որ հաստատ չեն կարող մեզ պատասխանել:
Ինչ վերաբերում է պատվաստանյութերի՝ հնդկական լինելուն, մեջբերում եմ http://www.nip.am կայքից: Թե բան հասկանաք, ինձ էլ բացատրեք: 

*
ՅՈՒՆԻՍԵՖ-ն այժմ պատվաստանյութ է գնում զարգացող երկրներից, օրինակª Հնդկաստանից եւ Ինդոնեզիայից: Արդյո՞ք այդ պատվաստանյութերը նույնքան անվտանգ են, որքան զարգացած երկրներում արտադրվածները:*

ՅՈՒՆԻՍԵՖ-ը պատվաստանյութեր է գնում արդյունաբերական եւ զարգացող երկրների համապատասխան որակավորում ունեցող արտադրողներից: Բոլոր պատվաստանյութ արտադրողները համապատասխանում են ԱՀԿ/ՅՈՒՆԻՍԵՖ-ի կողմից սահմանված միջազգային չափանիշներին: ԱՀԿ/ՅՈՒՆԻՍԵՖ-ը պատվաստանյութ է գնում արդեն ավելի քան 30 տարի եւ պատվաստանյութեր է գնել զարգացող երկրների համապատասխան որակավորում ունեցող արտադրողներից ավելի քան 10 տարի:
…

*
Ինչու՞ ՅՈՒՆԻՍԵՖ-ը զարգացող երկրներում (Հնդկաստան/Ինդոնեզիա) արտադրված պատվաստանյութերն ուղարկում է որոշ երկրներ, իսկ մյուսներն ստանում է Եվրոպայում կամ Ամերիկայում արտադրված պատվաստանյութեր:*

Պատվաստանյութերի տվյալ առաքման աղբյուրի վերաբերյալ որոշումը կայացվում է հիմնականում տվյալ պահին պահանջվող քանակությամբ պատվաստանյութ ունեցող արտադրողի առկայության հիման վրա: Բոլոր պատվաստանյութերն անցնում են ԱՀԿ-ի որակի վերահսկման խիստ ընթացակարգերով, անկախ նրանց արտադրման վայրից:


Այս ամենից ես հասկանում եմ, որ ԱՀԿ/ՅՈՒՆԻՍԵՖ-ի կողմից սահմանված միջազգային չափանիշները Հայաստանի համար ուրիշ են, մյուս երկրների համար՝ ուրիշ:

----------


## Ribelle

Ճիշտն ասած մինչև հիմա երկմտում եմ գնամ թե չգնամ բայց երևի չգնամ, որովհետև ալերգիկ եմ,շատ եմ վախենում բարդություններից,նույնիսկ ասպիրին չեմ կարողանում խմեմ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է վատացողներին որպես տեղեկատվություն ասեմ մեր 2 կուրսից 20 հոգի էր վատացել, մի քանիսի ուշքը գնացել էր, կային մարդիկ, որ քթներից արյուն էր սկսել հոսել: Եսիմ հետո բժիշկները ասեցին իբր վախեցել էին դրա համար: Համենայն դեպս մասսայական պատվաստումները ես անձամբ կարող եմ բացատրել նրանով , որ ВОЗ-ին պետք է  ցույց տալ արդյունքները, էդ արդեն միջազգային խաղեր են:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժողովուրդ ջամ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ ոչ ոք մեր կառավարությունից հիացած չի, բայց նույնիսկ նրանք չեն թունավորի մի ամբողջ սերունդ: 

Եթե ինչ-որ երեխա վատացել է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դեղը լավը չէր: Նույն երեխային ինչ էլ սրսկեն նա վատանալու է, դա նույնիսկ մեծահասակների մոտ է պատահում:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժող էս ինչ ՊԱնիկայա Ես մի ՇԱբաթա պատվաստվել եմ Լրիվ լավ եմ  :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած մինչև հիմա երկմտում եմ գնամ թե չգնամ բայց երևի չգնամ, որովհետև ալերգիկ եմ,շատ եմ վախենում բարդություններից,նույնիսկ ասպիրին չեմ կարողանում խմեմ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է վատացողներին որպես տեղեկատվություն ասեմ մեր 2 կուրսից 20 հոգի էր վատացել, մի քանիսի ուշքը գնացել էր, կային մարդիկ, որ քթներից արյուն էր սկսել հոսել:


Ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ ուրբաթ օրվա տվյալներով մեր համալսարանից *ոչ ոք* չի վատացել:
Դու որտե՞ղ ես սովորում: Կուրսեցիներդ նորմալ սնվե՞լ էին, վախեցա՞ծ էին, ձեզ ստիպե՞լ են:
Ասեմ, որ վերջիվերջո պատվաստվեցի, բայց մինչև էդ մի երկու ժամ համաճարակաբանի հետ վիճում էի, հարցեր տալիս: Հետո էլ վերցրեցի ԱՀԿ-ի գրքույկը, ծայրից ծայր կարդացի: Իմացա, որ.
1. Պատվաստման արդյունքում ձևավորված իմունիտետը կայուն է, պահպանվում է ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում:
2. Հիվանդության արդյունքում ձևավորված իմունիտետը նույնպես ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում պահպանվում է, սակայն արդեն հիվանդացածները պատվաստվում են մի պարզ պատճառով. երաշխիք չկա, որ նրանք հենց նշված երկու հիվանդություններն են տարել, քանի որ շատ հաճախ լաբորատոր ախտորոշման չեն ուղարկել, որոշ դեպքերում էլ ուղարկել են, բայց պատասխանը եղել է բացասական: Այսինքն՝ երեխան ունեցել է բոլորովին այլ հիվանդություն, որը նման է եղել կարմրուկին կամ կարմրախտին:
3. Կողմնակի երևույթներ կարող են դիտվել, մասնավորապես՝ ջերմության բարձրացման, ցանավորման տեսքով, որոնք կարող են տևել մի քանի օր: Ավելի ծանր կողմնակի երևույթներ էլ կան, որոնք շատ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում:
4. Նախկինում պատվաստված լինելը չի նշանակում, որ հիմա պատվաստվելն իմաստ չունի, քանզի մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին սառցային շղթաները չեն պահպանվել, հետևաբար պատվաստանյութը կորցրել է իր որակը:
5. Պատվաստման հակացուցումներից են հղիությունը և նախկինում նույն պատվաստման նկատմամբ զարգացած անաֆիլակտիկ շոկը (ալերգիայի ծանրագույն ձև, որի ժամանակ մարդու կյանքը հազիվ են փրկում): Չնայած ինձ չասացին ու չեմ հիշում՝ նրանց գրքույկում կար, թե ոչ, բայց իմ գիտելիքները ներում են, որ ավելացնեմ. նախկինում տարած անաֆիլակտիկ շոկ ցանկացած պատճառից առաջացած:
6. Կաթով կերակրումը հակացուցում չէ, քանզի իմունինետը կաթի միջոցով անցնում է երեխային, և նա էլ է պաշտպանվում:
7. Ներարկումը կատարվում է միօգտագործման ներարկիչով: Դուք կասեք, թե շատ էլ որ ասում են միօգտագործման, հայերից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է: Բայց ես կասեմ, որ տեսել եմ այդ ներարկիչները. դրանք օգտագործելուց անմիջապես հետո «փչանում» են, այնպես, որ երկրորդ անգամ ուզես-չուզես, չես կարող օգտագործել:

Ստուգեցի, որ սենյակում լինեն բոլոր հակաշոկային միջոցները:  Ստորագրեցի, որ հրաժարվում եմ պատվաստումից (սա արեցի, որպեսզի տեսնեմ՝ մեզ ստիպու՞մ են, թե՞ ազատ կամք ունենք): Այսքանից հետո միայն պատվաստվեցի: Բողոքներ չունեմ, ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգում:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ի դեպ, ԱՀԿ-ի մի շարք ռեգիոններ որոշել են վերացնել կարմրախտը և կարմրուկը: ԱՄՆ-ն դա պետք է աներ մինչև 2000 թվականը: Նրանք էլ են համատարած պատվաստումներ կատարել, սակայն մի քաղաքում նկատվել է կարմրուկի և կարմրախտի բռնկում: Հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ այդ քաղաքի երեխաների 50 տոկոսը չէր պատվաստվել:

Իսկ եթե չեք պատվաստվում, գոնե ազնիվ եղեք: Մեր կուրսից երկու աղջիկ կեղծ թուղթ եններկայացրել, թե իրենք արդեն պատվաստվել են պոլիկլինիկայում, որպեսզի համալսարանական պատվաստումից խուսսափեն: Եթե նրանք ապագայում հիվանդանան, կասեն, թե՝ տեսեք, պատվաստանյութն անորակ էր:

----------


## Dayana

> Ճիշտն ասած մինչև հիմա երկմտում եմ գնամ թե չգնամ բայց երևի չգնամ, որովհետև ալերգիկ եմ,շատ եմ վախենում բարդություններից,նույնիսկ ասպիրին չեմ կարողանում խմեմ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է վատացողներին որպես տեղեկատվություն ասեմ մեր 2 կուրսից 20 հոգի էր վատացել, մի քանիսի ուշքը գնացել էր, կային մարդիկ, որ քթներից արյուն էր սկսել հոսել: Եսիմ հետո բժիշկները ասեցին իբր վախեցել էին դրա համար: Համենայն դեպս մասսայական պատվաստումները ես անձամբ կարող եմ բացատրել նրանով , որ ВОЗ-ին պետք է  ցույց տալ արդյունքները, էդ արդեն միջազգային խաղեր են:


Եթե ալերգիկ ես , մի պատվաստվի ։ Ես նույն խնդիրն ունեի ինձ ասեիցն պասիվ մնա , նենց որ հանգիստ կարող ես չպատվաստվել , հիվանդանալիս մենակ չես լինի  :Tongue:

----------


## Mari

Այսօր  հերթը  մեզ  հասավ: Ուրեմն  լսարան  են  մտնում  7  բուժքույր,  որոնցից  մեկը  ձեռքում՝  բամբակը  ճմրթելով,  առանց  ձեռնոցների  և  այլն/հիգիենայի  տարրական  պայմանները  բացակայում  էին/: Ջղայնացա:  ասեցին  ձեր  հարցերը  տվեք:  Ես  հարցրեցի,  թե  ինչու  իրենց  երկար-բարակ  ճառում  չասացին,  որ  ալերգիկներին   հակացուցված  է  պատվաստանյութը:  Սրանք՝  այդպիսի  բան  չկա: Ես  ու  համակուրսեցիս,  որ  ահավոր  ալերգիկ  ենք, հարցրեցինք,  թե  արդյոք  այդ  բժիշկը  պատրաստ  է  իր  ստորագրությամբ  հաստատել,  որ  ալերգիկներին  հակացուցված  չէ,  և  այդ  դեպքում  մենք  պատրաստ  ենք  պատվաստվել: Բժիշկը  ասեց,  լավ,  ուզում  եք,  մի  պատվաստվեք:  Հետո  տեսան,  որ  մեր  70 հոգանոց  կուրսից  պատրաստվում  է  պատվաստվել  ընդամենը  4  հոգի,  անցան  հոգեբանական  ճնշման.  ով  որ  չսրսկվի,  նրա  երեխան  պրոբլեմներով  է  ծնվելու: Պատվաստվել  ցանկացողների  թիվը  հասավ  10-ի: 
Նրանց  տարան  կողքի  լսարան,  իսկ  մեզ  էլ  ասեցին,  որ  դիմում  գրենք,  որ  չենք  ցանկացել  պատվաստվել: Գրեցինք: Այդ  պահին  կողքի  լսարանից  սկսեցին  վերադառնալ  պատվաստվածները: Մեր  ավագը  արդեն  ցանկանում  էր  կտակ  գրել /մատյանները  չգիտեր  ում  թողներ/,  խեղճի  գլուխը  սկսեց  պտտվել,  ճնշումը  իջել  էր:  Մյուսի  մոտ  սրսկվելուց  հետո  սրտխառնուք  սկսեց: Նոր  էլ  ընկերուհիս  վատացավ/հազար  անգամ  ասեցի՝  մի  սրսկվի/:Մնացած  7-ից  տեղեկություն  չունեմ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այսօր  հերթը  մեզ  հասավ: Ուրեմն  լսարան  են  մտնում  7  բուժքույր,  որոնցից  մեկը  ձեռքում՝  բամբակը  ճմրթելով,  առանց  ձեռնոցների  և  այլն/հիգիենայի  տարրական  պայմանները  բացակայում  էին/: Ջղայնացա:  ասեցին  ձեր  հարցերը  տվեք:  Ես  հարցրեցի,  թե  ինչու  իրենց  երկար-բարակ  ճառում  չասացին,  որ  ալերգիկներին   հակացուցված  է  պատվաստանյութը:  Սրանք՝  այդպիսի  բան  չկա: Ես  ու  համակուրսեցիս,  որ  ահավոր  ալերգիկ  ենք, հարցրեցինք,  թե  արդյոք  այդ  բժիշկը  պատրաստ  է  իր  ստորագրությամբ  հաստատել,  որ  ալերգիկներին  հակացուցված  չէ,  և  այդ  դեպքում  մենք  պատրաստ  ենք  պատվաստվել: Բժիշկը  ասեց,  լավ,  ուզում  եք,  մի  պատվաստվեք:  Հետո  տեսան,  որ  մեր  70 հոգանոց  կուրսից  պատրաստվում  է  պատվաստվել  ընդամենը  4  հոգի,  անցան  հոգեբանական  ճնշման.  ով  որ  չսրսկվի,  նրա  երեխան  պրոբլեմներով  է  ծնվելու: Պատվաստվել  ցանկացողների  թիվը  հասավ  10-ի: 
> Նրանց  տարան  կողքի  լսարան,  իսկ  մեզ  էլ  ասեցին,  որ  դիմում  գրենք,  որ  չենք  ցանկացել  պատվաստվել: Գրեցինք: Այդ  պահին  կողքի  լսարանից  սկսեցին  վերադառնալ  պատվաստվածները: Մեր  ավագը  արդեն  ցանկանում  էր  կտակ  գրել /մատյանները  չգիտեր  ում  թողներ/,  խեղճի  գլուխը  սկսեց  պտտվել,  ճնշումը  իջել  էր:  Մյուսի  մոտ  սրսկվելուց  հետո  սրտխառնուք  սկսեց: Նոր  էլ  ընկերուհիս  վատացավ/հազար  անգամ  ասեցի՝  մի  սրսկվի/:Մնացած  7-ից  տեղեկություն  չունեմ:


Օֆֆ լավ էլի նենց տրագեդիա սարքեցիք ... երևի սոված են եղել էտ երեխեքը կամ տենց մի բան.....մի՛ մոռացեք որ այսօրվա աղջիկները 80%ը համոզելով են հաց ուտում  :Angry2:  
Ես ու իմ ընկերները բոլորով էլ պատվաստվել ենք մի 15-20 հոգի ու սաղս էլ լավ ենք հերիքա պատվաստումներին հակագովազդ անեք ու դիզինֆորմացիա տարածելով վախացնեք ժողովրդին մեկ 2 հոգի որ վատացել են դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ պետք չի պատվաստվել...
Ենքան կանեք մի սերունդ հետո երեխեքի կեսը դեֆեկտներով կծնվեն  :Angry2: 
Հերիքա էլի  :Angry2:

----------


## Lapterik

Վաղը ֆիզֆակի հերթնա, չեմ ուզում պատվաստվեմ, բայց արդեն էնքան խառը մառը բան էր լսում, որ չգիտեմ վերջը պատվաստվեմ, թե չէ: Ես կարմրուկով հիվանդացել եմ, մամաս էլ ասումա, որ ալերգիկ եմ դեղերից, բայց ես ինչ դեղ ասես, որ չեմ խմել: Չգիտեմ, չնայած ծակվելու համար մենակ կարելի ա պատվաստվել: 
Էս սերունդը արդեն իրա մասին մտածել պրծելա, հաջորդ սերնդի մասին ա մտածում, լավ ա, վատ չի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վաղը ֆիզֆակի հերթնա, չեմ ուզում պատվաստվեմ, բայց արդեն էնքան խառը մառը բան էր լսում, որ չգիտեմ վերջը պատվաստվեմ, թե չէ: Ես կարմրուկով հիվանդացել եմ, մամաս էլ ասումա, որ ալերգիկ եմ դեղերից, բայց ես ինչ դեղ ասես, որ չեմ խմել: Չգիտեմ, չնայած ծակվելու համար մենակ կարելի ա պատվաստվել: 
> Էս սերունդը արդեն իրա մասին մտածել պրծելա, հաջորդ սերնդի մասին ա մտածում, լավ ա, վատ չի:


Շատ էլ լավա գնացեք պատվաստվեք թե չէ ինչ եք վախեցած ման գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վաղը ֆիզֆակի հերթնա, չեմ ուզում պատվաստվեմ, բայց արդեն էնքան խառը մառը բան էր լսում, որ չգիտեմ վերջը պատվաստվեմ, թե չէ: Ես կարմրուկով հիվանդացել եմ, մամաս էլ ասումա, որ ալերգիկ եմ դեղերից, բայց ես ինչ դեղ ասես, որ չեմ խմել: Չգիտեմ, չնայած ծակվելու համար մենակ կարելի ա պատվաստվել:


Աննա ջան, չնայած գրքույկում գրված էր, որ «սովորական» ալերգիան, ոչ թե անաֆիլաքսիան, պատվաստման հակացուցում չէ, բայց ամեն դեպքում զգույշ եղիր:

----------


## Lapterik

> Շատ էլ լավա գնացեք պատվաստվեք թե չէ ինչ եք վախեցած ման գալիս


Սամ ինչից վախեցած՞, որ կարողա ջերմություն, եսիմ ինչ ունենանք՞: Չէ ես դրանցից չեմ վախենում, ոչ էլ ուշադրություն եմ դարձնում: Վաղը կերեվա, կասեմ պատվաստվեցի,թե չէ:

----------


## Ծով

ՀԻմա լսեք...երկու օրա անջատված ման եմ գալիս :LOL: 
ոնցոր էս աշխարհից չլինեմ, ինչ պատվաստվել եմ..

----------


## Mari

> Օֆֆ լավ էլի նենց տրագեդիա սարքեցիք ... երևի սոված են եղել էտ երեխեքը կամ տենց մի բան.....մի՛ մոռացեք որ այսօրվա աղջիկները 80%ը համոզելով են հաց ուտում  
> Ես ու իմ ընկերները բոլորով էլ պատվաստվել ենք մի 15-20 հոգի ու սաղս էլ լավ ենք հերիքա պատվաստումներին հակագովազդ անեք ու դիզինֆորմացիա տարածելով վախացնեք ժողովրդին մեկ 2 հոգի որ վատացել են դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ պետք չի պատվաստվել...
> Ենքան կանեք մի սերունդ հետո երեխեքի կեսը դեֆեկտներով կծնվեն 
> Հերիքա էլի


Սամվել  ջան,  ինչ  տրագեդիայի  մասին  է  խոսքը: Ասում  եմ  այն,  ինչ  տեսել  եմ:  Ուղղակի  պիտի  պատվաստում  անելուց  առաջ  գոնե  ասեն,  որ  եթե  հաց  չեք  կերել,  հնարավոր  է  հետևյալ  բարդությունները  և  այլն:  Թե  չէ  ես  դիզինֆորմացիա  չեմ  տարածում.  աչքիս  տեսածն  եմ  ասում: Հո  չեմ  ասում,  մի  գնացեք,  մի  պատվաստվեք:  դա  ամեն  մեկի  որոշելու  խնդիրն  է: 
Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերում  է  երեխաների  դեֆեկտավոր  ծնվելուն: օրինակ  ես  էլ  անհանգստացա, երբ  ասեցին,  որ  կարող  է  երեխաները  դեֆեկտներով  ծնվեն:  Դրա  համար  ամուսնանալուց  առաջ  կգնամ  կպատվաստվեմ/բա  ալերգիաս :Sad: /:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ՀԻմա լսեք...երկու օրա անջատված ման եմ գալիս
> ոնցոր էս աշխարհից չլինեմ, ինչ պատվաստվել եմ..


ջան...
վաղը էթամ ես էլ պատվաստվեմ  :LOL: 

ժողովուրդ, իսկ որ ծակում են, ցավում ա՞  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սամվել ջան, ինչ տրագեդիայի մասին է խոսքը: Ասում եմ այն, ինչ տեսել եմ: Ուղղակի պիտի պատվաստում անելուց առաջ գոնե ասեն, որ եթե հաց չեք կերել, հնարավոր է հետևյալ բարդությունները և այլն: Թե չէ ես դիզինֆորմացիա չեմ տարածում. աչքիս տեսածն եմ ասում: Հո չեմ ասում, մի գնացեք, մի պատվաստվեք: դա ամեն մեկի որոշելու խնդիրն է:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է երեխաների դեֆեկտավոր ծնվելուն: օրինակ ես էլ անհանգստացա, երբ ասեցին, որ կարող է երեխաները դեֆեկտներով ծնվեն: Դրա համար ամուսնանալուց առաջ կգնամ կպատվաստվեմ/բա ալերգիաս/:


Չեմ կարծում, թե սոված փորը պատվաստման հակացուցում է: Ես գտնում եմ, որ այդ ամենը ներշնչման արդյունք է եղել: Ամեն դեպքում՝ մեզ մոտ *համեմատաբար* նորմալ վերաբերմունք էր, և ոչ մի վատացող չի եղել: Չեմ կարծում, թե բժշկականի ուսանողներն ավելի կուշտ էին, քան ձերոնք: 
Իսկ որ լսարանում են արել պատվաստումները, դա իսկապես ծիծաղելի է: Մի՞թե ձեզ մոտ բուժկետ չկա: 
Ինչու՞ ես սպասում ամուսնանալուց առաջ պատվաստվելուն: Մարդ ես, էս կյանքում ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է…

----------


## Mari

> Չեմ կարծում, թե սոված փորը պատվաստման հակացուցում է: Ես գտնում եմ, որ այդ ամենը ներշնչման արդյունք է եղել: Ամեն դեպքում՝ մեզ մոտ *համեմատաբար* նորմալ վերաբերմունք էր, և ոչ մի վատացող չի եղել: Չեմ կարծում, թե բժշկականի ուսանողներն ավելի կուշտ էին, քան ձերոնք: 
> Իսկ որ լսարանում են արել պատվաստումները, դա իսկապես ծիծաղելի է: Մի՞թե ձեզ մոտ բուժկետ չկա: 
> Ինչու՞ ես սպասում ամուսնանալուց առաջ պատվաստվելուն: Մարդ ես, էս կյանքում ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է…


ես  էլ  նրանց  ասեցի,  որ  լսարանային  պայմաններում  նախևառաջ  հիգիենիկ  չէ  կատարել  այդ  պատվաստումները:  Հետո  հիշեցի  քո  գրածը,  որ  հակաշոկային  ինչ-որ  միջոցներ  էլ  պիտի  լինեն:  Հարցրեցի՝  ունեք  դուք  այդ  միջոցները,  ասեցին  հա,  հարցրերցի՝  իսկ  լսարանային  պայմաններում  կարողանալու՞  եք  օգտագործել  դրանք: Հարցս  մնաց  անպատասխան:



> Ինչու՞ ես սպասում ամուսնանալուց առաջ պատվաստվելուն: Մարդ ես, էս կյանքում ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է…


Սա  գրել  էի  Սամվելի  այն  դիտողությանը  ի  պատասխան,  որով  ասում  էր,  թե  մեր  հաջորդ  սերունդը  պրոբլեմներով   կծնվի:
2  տարի  առաջ  ստիպողաբար  պատվաստվել  եմ /ընկերուհիս  կարմրախտ  էր,  ես  էլ  կողքից  այն  կողմ  չէի  գնում,  քանի  դեռ  չէր  հաստատվել, որ  կարմրախտ  է/ կարմրախտի  դեմ  ու  մի  շաբաթ  հազիվ  ուշքի  էի  գալիս /ալերգիաս :Bad: /: Կարծեմ  մի  անգամ  որ  պատվաստվում  ես  դա  բավական  է,  չէ՞/բայց  դա  էն  մյուս  պատվաստանյութից  էր /:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա գրել էի Սամվելի այն դիտողությանը ի պատասխան, որով ասում էր, թե մեր հաջորդ սերունդը պրոբլեմներով կծնվի:


Սամվելն էլ ծայրահեղացնում է: Հիմա քանի՞ երեխա եք տեսնում, որ նման պրոբլեմներով ծնվի կամ կին, որը կարմրախտի պատճառով աբորտ անի: Իսկ մենք համարվում ենք վատ պատվաստանյութ ստացած սերունդ:

----------


## Dragon

Հասարակությունը այնքան վատ բաներ է տեսել իշանություններից, որ նորմալ բաների արդեն չի սպասում, ամեն ինչում փորձում է տեսնել ենթատեքստ:
Անկեղծ ես էլ զարմացա,թե որ օրվանից առոջապահության նախարարությունը սկսեց մտածել բնակչության առողջության մասին՝ կազմակերպելով համատարած միջոցառումներ: Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ իրոք բարեխիղճորեն փորձում են կատարել իրենց պարտավորությունները:

Ես էլ եմ տեսել, որ մի քանի հոգի վատացան պատվաստումից հետո, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ դա վատ դեղորայքից էր: Կարծում եմ պատճառը հենց իրենցից էր: Ինքս կարմրուկով հիվանդացել եմ այժմ չեմ պատվաստվելու, ոչ այն պատճառով, որ նախկինում հիվանդացել եմ. պարզապես բոլոր զանգվածային երեվույթների նկատմամբ թերահավատ եմ: Եթե 90 ականների համատարած սովի, հյուծվածության, հիգենայի տարական պայմանների բացակայության ժամանակ ոչ մի հիվանդությամբ չվարակվեցինք, ապա այժմ նման ռիսկը անձամբ ինձ համար զրոյական է:
Սա իմ կարիքն է, ոչինիչ չեմ քարոզում: Թող ամբողջ աշխարհը պատվաստվի, էդ ժամանակ էլ կարմրուկ ու կարմրախտ չի լինի ու ես էլ ոչ մեկից չեմ վարաքվի, եթե հիվանդանամ էլ ոչ մեկին չեմ վարակի:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անկեղծ ես էլ զարմացա,թե որ որվանից առոջապահության նախարարությունը սկսեց մտածել բնակչության առողջության մասին՝ կազմակերպելով համատարած միջոցառումներ: Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ իրոք բարեխիղճորեն փորձում են կատարել իրենց պարտավորությունները:


Պետք չէ այս ամենը  ԱՆ-ին վերագրել. ես էլ կզարմանայի, եթե մտածեին մեր առողջության մասին: ԱՀԿ-ն ու ՅՈՒՆԻՍԵՖ-ը իրոք մտածում են ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդկանց առողջության մասին: Ու քանի որ հատուկ ծրագիր կա, որ այս երկու հիվանդությունները պետք է վերածվեն աշխարհի երեսից, դրա համար էլ զանգվածային միջոցառումներ են անում: Իսկ մեր երկրին հանձնել են պատրաստի պատվաստանյութեր ու պատվաստման համար նախատեսված պարագաներ: Եթե գումար տրամադրեին, հավատացած եմ, որ պատվաստանյութի փոխարեն լրիվ ուրիշ բան կհայտնվեր մեր օրգանիզմում (ասենք, ֆիզիոլոգիական լուծույթ), իսկ ներարկիչներն էլ մի հիսուն անգամ կօգտագործեին:

----------


## Սամվել

> Պետք չէ այս ամենը  ԱՆ-ին վերագրել. ես էլ կզարմանայի, եթե մտածեին մեր առողջության մասին: ԱՀԿ-ն ու ՅՈՒՆԻՍԵՖ-ը իրոք մտածում են ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդկանց առողջության մասին: Ու քանի որ հատուկ ծրագիր կա, որ այս երկու հիվանդությունները պետք է վերածվեն աշխարհի երեսից, դրա համար էլ զանգվածային միջոցառումներ են անում: Իսկ մեր երկրին հանձնել են պատրաստի պատվաստանյութեր ու պատվաստման համար նախատեսված պարագաներ: Եթե գումար տրամադրեին, հավատացած եմ, որ պատվաստանյութի փոխարեն լրիվ ուրիշ բան կհայտնվեր մեր օրգանիզմում (ասենք, ֆիզիոլոգիական լուծույթ), իսկ ներարկիչներն էլ մի հիսուն անգամ կօգտագործեին:


 :LOL:  ԿԱմ էլ Դեղձի կամպոտ  :LOL: 

Իմիջայլոց շատ լավ ծրագիր է վերացնել երկրի երեսից այդ և մնացած հիվանդությունները  :Smile: 

Մի բան էլ ասեմ իսկ հնարավորա՞ որ Կենսաբանական զենքի կիրառման սպառնալիք կա :Think:  դրա համար էլ փորձում են մեզ զերծ պահել դրանից  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ իսկ հնարավորա՞ որ Կենսաբանական զենքի կիրառման սպառնալիք կա


Չհասկացա. պատվաստանյութը կենսաբանական զե՞նք է, թե՞ դրա դեմ:
Ամեն դեպքում՝ սա առաջին զանգվածային պատվաստումը չէ: Նույն կերպ ծաղիկը ու կարծեմ պոլիոմիելիտն են վերացել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չհասկացա. պատվաստանյութը կենսաբանական զե՞նք է, թե՞ դրա դեմ:
> Ամեն դեպքում՝ սա առաջին զանգվածային պատվաստումը չէ: Նույն կերպ ծաղիկը ու կարծեմ պոլիոմիելիտն են վերացել:


Դեմ, կանխարգելիչ միջոց  :Ok:

----------


## MariKa

Չգիտեմ, բայց ես կարմրուկի դեմ պատվաստվել եմ, ու համարում եմ դա ճիշտ:

----------


## Աբելյան

չուզեցա պատվաստվեմ
աչքիս մի օր փոշմանելու եմ

----------


## Cesare

> չուզեցա պատվաստվեմ
> աչքիս մի օր փոշմանելու եմ


Եթե քեզ պետք չի մի պտվաստվի :
Սուտ բան ա :
«Ժավել» են սրսկում :

Ինձ գործերիս մեջ ետ թուղթը ընդոըւնվելուց պետք ա գալու :
Թե չե չեի սրսկվի :  :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես տենց էլ չպատվաստվեցի: Հարցնում եմ ասում են կամավոր սկզբունքով ա, հետո էլ գնալուց ինձ ասեցին դե ուրեմն կգնաս Ձեր պոլիկնինիկա կպատվաստվես, թուղթը կբերես, ասի մի րոպե, բա ասում էիք կամավոր սկզբունքովա՞: Մերոնք լավ են պատվաստվելուց հետո, բայց մեկը ջերմություն ա ունեցել, մնացածից տեղյակ չեմ: Լավ էտ լրիվ հեչ, որ մի օր կարմրուկից մեռնեմ, էտ ժամանակ կփոշմանեմ, որ չեմ պատվաստվել, բայց հիմա չէ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես էլ չպատվաստվեցի: Համալսարանում ավելի կեղտոտ տեղ թերևս միայն զուգարաններն են: Պատվաստում են Ֆիզկուլտուրայի տղաների հանդերձարանում: Մտնում ես բուրմունքի հոտը տալիսա քթիդ:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես էլ չպատվաստվեցի: Համալսարանում ավելի կեղտոտ տեղ թերևս միայն զուգարաններն են: Պատվաստում են Ֆիզկուլտուրայի տղաների հանդերձարանում: Մտնում ես բուրմունքի հոտը տալիսա քթիդ:


Ես էլ չեմ պատվաստվել , որ հիվանդանանք երկուսով գործի չենք գա  :Hands Up:  մենակ չեմ լինի  :Dance:

----------


## VisTolog

Բարև ձեզ. :Smile: 
Կարմրուկը և կարմրախտը հետագայում ինչ-որ հետևանքներ կարող են ունենալ :Smile:

----------


## Universe

> Կարմրուկը և կարմրախտը հետագայում ինչ-որ հետևանքներ կարող են ունենալ


Հետեւանքը նա կլինի, որ մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար հանկարծ հացրեցին.
-Կարմրուկով հիվանդացե՞լ ես:
Պետքա կարմրես ու պատասխանես.
-Հա՛ :Blush:  
Էտքան բան :Jpit: 
Իսկ որ գնաս եւ պատվաստվես, էլ ամբողջ կյանքում այդ մասին չես մտածի, որովհետեւ որ հետագայում  հիվանդանաս էլ այդ հիվանդությունով, ապա այսպես ասած «թեթեւ» կտանես հիվանդ8յունը  :Ok:

----------


## Անի

Բայց լսել եմ, որ շատերը պատվաստումից հետո լուրջ ռեակցիաներ են ունեցել(ուշաթափություն, գլխապտույտ, ջերմություն), նույնիսկ հոսպիտալացման դեպքեր են եղել(եթե չեմ սխալվում, մոտ 50 հոգի): Ինչն է պատճառը?

----------


## Goga

Ես այդպես էլ չպատվաստվեցի, գրիպով հիվանդ էի, ասացին, որ այդ ժամանակ չի կարելի ու էլ չպատվասվեցի, տեսնես դա վա՞տ է արդյոք :Think:

----------


## Ra$Ta

10 օր առաջ մեր ծանոթներից մեկին պատվաստելեին , իսկ այսսօր իմացանք որ ինքը կարմրուկա հիվանդացել , լավա չէ  :Angry2:

----------


## Ann87

> 10 օր առաջ մեր ծանոթներից մեկին պատվաստելեին , իսկ այսսօր իմացանք որ ինքը կարմրուկա հիվանդացել , լավա չէ


ես լսել եմ որ դա կարմրուկի դեմ դեղեր չեն,այլ վիտամիններ են սրսկւմ, չգիտեմ ինչքանօվա ճիշտ կամ սխալ :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես արդեն ջղայնանում եմ՝ տեսնելով ժողովրդի ապատեղեկացվածությունն ու տարածված զանազան լեգենդները:
Պատվաստանյութը ո՛չ կարմրուկի ու կարմրախտի դեմ դեղ է պարունակում, ո՛չ վիտամիններ, այլ՝ նշված հիվանդությունների կենդանի թուլացված հարուցիչներ: Դրանք հայտնվում են մեր օրգանիզմում, և մենք հիվանդանում ենք շատ թույլ տարբերակով, ինչը պատվաստվածների մեծ մասը չի էլ զգում: Բայց մեր օրգանիզմը պայքարում է դրա դեմ, ստեղծվում է իմունիտետ, որը շատ ուժեղ է, հավասարազոր է նորմալ հարուցիչներով հիվանդանալու արդյունքում առաջացածին:
Ինչ վերաբերում է պատվաստումից հետո ջերմության բարձրացում, ցանավորում ու նմանատիպ այլ բաներ ունենալուն, իզուր տեղը մի՛ մատնանշեք ու ասեք, թե՝ տեսեք ինչ եղավ: Դրանք հավանական կողմնակի երևույթներ են, որոնք դիտվում են քչերի մոտ, բայց կան, և դա նորմալ է:

----------


## Adam

Ճիշտն ասած հեռուստաեթերով գնացող գովազդայի հոլովակը, որտեղ ասվում է, թե քանի հազար մարդ է մահացել, ես այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում: Կարմրուկից մահանում էին երևի 50-60 տարի առաջ, բայց ոչ հիմա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտն ասած հեռուստաեթերով գնացող գովազդայի հոլովակը, որտեղ ասվում է, թե քանի հազար մարդ է մահացել, ես այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում: Կարմրուկից մահանում էին երևի 50-60 տարի առաջ, բայց ոչ հիմա:


Այդքան վստահ մի եղիր. ես գիտեմ դեպք, երբ 25 տարեկան մի աղջիկ մահացել է կարմրուկից: Եվ դա ոչ թե 50-60 տարի առաջ էր, այլ 3-4 տարի առաջ: Հայտնի է, որ շատ հիվանդություններ մեծահասակներն անհամեմատ ավելի ծանր են տանում, և այն, ինչը երեխայի համար վտանգավոր չէ, մեծահասակի համար կարող է նաև մահացու լինել: 

Ի դեպ, մի քանի տարի առաջ քույրս ու եղբայրս էլ էին կարմրուկով հիվանդացել, դեռ այդքան մեծ էլ չէին՝ կարծեմ 18 տարեկան, բայց այնքան ծանր տարան, հատկապես եղբայրս, որ մենք լրջորեն վախենում էինք, որ չեն ապաքինվի: Ավելի լավ է՝ չպատմեմ, թե ինչ սարսափների միջով ենք անցել ընտանիքով: Փառք աստծո, երկուսն էլ լավացան, բայց իրականում այնքան էլ հեռու չէին վատթարագույնից: Այնպես որ կարմրուկը հաստատ կատակ բան չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պատկերացրեք, կարմրուկը երեխաների համար շա՜տ ավելի վտանգավոր է, քան մեծահասակների: Իսկ այդ թվերը չափազանցված չեն: Տարեկան 50-60 մարդ կարող է մեռնել ամենահազվադեպ հանդիպող հիվանդություններից: 
Որպես համեմատություն ասեմ, որ տարեկան գրիպից մեռնողների թիվն ավելի մեծ է, քան կարմրուկից:
Դե գրիպի դեմ պատվաստում ճարեք:  :Angry2: 
Լավ, սա կատակ էր: Յուրաքանչյուր բժշկական ոլորտի մարդ գիտի, որ դա գրեթե անհնար է, որովհետև նախ գրիպի մի քանի վիրուս կա, երկրորդ հերթին դրանք հեշտությամբ փոփոխվում են:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Հարցական կամ հարցում չեմ դրել. ի՞նչ գիտենք պատվաստումների մասին, որ կարծիք հայտնենք... Ես էլ շատ բան չգիտեմ, քանի-որ գիտական ինֆորմացիան հաճախ թաքուն է կամ "անմաքուր": Հիշում եք վերջերս Հայաստանում անցկացված պատվաստումները. լայնածավալ պետական ակցիա, որին մասնակից դարձան հայտնի երգիչներ, պետական պաշտոնյաներ... Խիստ կասկածելի թվաց ինձ այդ ակցիան, հիշեցի մի ծանոթի, որը ասում էր,"Անվճար լինում է միայն թակարդի պանիրը...:: Բայց դեռ անվճար էլ մի կողմ..., դեռ ամիսներ առաջ ես իմ գրքում գրել էի պատվաստումների մասին:
Այդ հատվածը կբերեմ մեր ֆորումում հատուկ հետաքրքրված մարդկանց համար:
Իսկ այստեղ կուզեի ձեր` պատվաստված ու չպատվաստված մարդկանց կարծիքը լսել, լսել ձեր պատմությունը. արդյոք ով համոզեց, ինչպես և այլն:

----------

յոգի (22.08.2009)

----------


## Pchuk

> Հարցական կամ հարցում չեմ դրել. ի՞նչ գիտենք պատվաստումների մասին, որ կարծիք հայտնենք... Ես էլ շատ բան չգիտեմ, քանի-որ գիտական ինֆորմացիան հաճախ թաքուն է կամ "անմաքուր": Հիշում եք վերջերս Հայաստանում անցկացված պատվաստումները. լայնածավալ պետական ակցիա, որին մասնակից դարձան հայտնի երգիչներ, պետական պաշտոնյաներ... Խիստ կասկածելի թվաց ինձ այդ ակցիան, հիշեցի մի ծանոթի, որը ասում էր,"Անվճար լինում է միայն թակարդի պանիրը...:: Բայց դեռ անվճար էլ մի կողմ..., դեռ ամիսներ առաջ ես իմ գրքում գրել էի պատվաստումների մասին:
> Այդ հատվածը կբերեմ մեր ֆորումում հատուկ հետաքրքրված մարդկանց համար:
> Իսկ այստեղ կուզեի ձեր` պատվաստված ու չպատվաստված մարդկանց կարծիքը լսել, լսել ձեր պատմությունը. արդյոք ով համոզեց, ինչպես և այլն:


կասկածները տեղին են, որովհետև հետևանքները այդ պատվաստումների արդեն սկսվում են երևալ:

----------

յոգի (22.08.2009)

----------


## Norton

օրինակ մեզ մոտ կուրսում էկան  ու ասին դաս չեք անում ,բոլորով գնում եք պատվաստվելու,մի 5 ռոպե ծանրութեթեև անելուց հետո համաձայնեցի....ու բուժքույրին էլ հարցրի  էս հնդկական դեղերն են,ասեց հա աշխարհում լավագույններից ա :LOL: ..մի խոսքով պատվաստվել եմ ,բայց հետեվանքները դեռ չգիտեմ ոնց կլնի...բայց պատվաստումներին կողմ եմ եթե որակյալ դեղեր են...ես շատ եմ լսել ,որ էս ուղկի բիզնես պրոեկտ էր.

----------


## keyboard

Առայժմ, ոչ մի փաստ չունեմ, բայց կասկածում եմ:
Ինձ ոչ ոէ չի համոզել ուղղակի, բանակից հետո, երբ այնտեղ Կարմրուկ, Կարմրախտ չեմ տարբերում կներեք իհարկե, ընկան զինվորներից ոմանք, մտածեցի, որ կարող է հետս բերած լինեմ վիրուսը և գնացի պատվաստման, սակայն շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ գնացել եմ:
Միանգամայն համամիտ եմ, որ անվճար "բարև" էլ չի լինում: Իսկ փորձված աղվեսը երկու ոտքով է թակարդն ընկնում, իմ պարագայում այդպես եղավ:
Բայց որ բան ու գործս թողնելու եմ ու մեղավորներին ամեն ձևով պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու ակցիա կազմակերպեմ դա հաստատ է :Angry2:

----------


## Արիս

Ես էլ եմ պատվաստվել, ու գտնում եմ ,որ ճիշտ է... կարմրախտը շատ վտանգավոր հետևանքներ կարա ունենա.... միանգամից թոքաբորբ, ու էլի շատ ծանր բարդություններ, չեմ ուզում մասնագիտական շատ մանրանալ...
ինչ վերաբերվում է մասսայական ակցիայուն, կարծում եմ պարզապես շահած ծրագիր է , փոխշահավետ պայմանագրով, որտեղից և կազմակերպիչները և մատակարարողները օգուտ են ունեցել մարդաքանակի ապահովման որոշակի ցուցանիշներով... այսինքն ուղիղ կապա եղել կոնկրետ օգտագերծված պատվաստանյութի ու գումարի մեջ... իսկ նենց չեմ կարծում , որ մեր ղեկավարներն են աստիճանի ուղեղները հացի հետ կերաց լինեն , որ բռնեն մի ամբողջ ազգ ռիսկի տակ դնեն ... չէ պատվաստումներն ամեն դեպքում ճիշտ եմ համարում , իհարկե, եթե պատվաստանյութը լավն է.... Ինֆեկցիոնիստ ընկերներիս հետ էլ եմ խորհրդակցել ու դրական պատասխան ստացել...իրենք էլ են նույնիսկ պատվաստվել, ամեն դեպքում չարժե խուճապի մատնվել , հոգեբանական ֆակտորը կամ ՎՆՈՒՇԿԱՆ ավելի վատ հետևանքներ կարա ունենա.... և եթե կարելի է. կցանկանայի իմանալ էդ ինչ հետևանքների մասին եք խոսում ?ինչ որ փաստեր կամ դեպքեր կան ու եթե հա ինչ ?

----------


## յոգի

http://svtplay.se/v/1632479/kritik_mot_influensalarm

----------


## Cassiopeia

Երեխաներին, սկսած ծննդյան առաջին օրերից, կյանքի առաջին տարում պարբերաբար պատվաստումներ են կատարում` տուբերկուլյոզի դեմ (БЦЖ), Հեպատիտ B (երկու անգամ), փայտացման դեմ և այլն․․․
Շատ հաճախ ծնողները հրաժարվում են երեխաներին պատվաստելուց։ Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է հրաժարվելը, ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված դա։

----------


## ministr

Ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի  :Smile: 
Ամռան շոգ ամիսներին խուսափում են պատվաստումներից` հետաձգելով ավելի հով ամիսներին: Հով եղանակին ավելի հեշտ կտանի քան թե շոգին: Շատերը վախենում են պատվաստանյութերից: Վախենալու տեղ կա իհարկե, քանի որ հայտնի չի թե օրգանիզմը ինչ ռեակցիա կարողա տա, բայց մեծամասամբ նորմալ ա լինում: Էն հնդկական ու ֆրանսիական պատվաստանյութերի պատմությունն էլ իրոք կա, ուղղակի ֆրանսիականն քիչա, ու սրսկում են ասենք եթե փող ես տալիս լրացուցիչ: Բայց էլի եմ ասում բացառված չի որ ֆրանսիականից էլ վատ ռեակցիա ստացվի:

Հետո շատ ծնողներ չեն գիտակցում, որ անգամ թեթև հիվանդ երեխային չի կարելի պատվաստել: Նույնիսկ եթե նորա լավացել, արժի մի քիչ սպասել նոր: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվելը երևի թե ճիշտ չի, չնայած մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ չեն պատվաստվել ու չեն բողոքում  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ «Մայրության անկյուն» բաժնում բացված թեման միացվել է «Բժշկություն» բաժնում վաղուց գոյություն ունեցող նույնատիպ «Պատվաստում. կողմ և դեմ» թեմային։*

----------


## PetrAni

Որ խորանանք , ամեն ինչն էլ կասկածելի է այսօր, բայց փաստ է այն, որ պատվաստումները պարտադիր են և ճիշտ կազմակերպման դեպքում միայն օգուտ են տալիս առողջությանը.
Համենայն դեպս ես կողմ եմ...........

----------


## յոգի

Կատեգորիկ Դեմ եմ Պատվաստումներին...
Մոլորություն է մտածել , որ պատվաստումները ինչ որ օգուտ են տալիս: 
Պատվաստումները վերացնում են մարդու գեները և թուլացնում նրա իմունիտետը:
Դա բիոլոգիկական զենք է, որը հանգիստ պարտության է մատնում հակառակորդին...
և մյուս կողմից լավ բիզնես...

----------

Ֆոտոն (30.09.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այսօր լուրերով լսեցի, որ երեխաներին պետք է այսուհետ պատվաստեն նաև մեգրենի դեմ: Այսինքն, մինչ այս գոյություն ունեցող պոլիոմելիտի դեմ նախատեսված հեղուկ թ կաթիլը և դիֆթերիա, կապույտ հազի դեմ նախատեսված ներարկումը փոխարինվելու է մեկ ներարկմամբ՝ հինգը մեկում (եթե չեմ սխալվում, պատվաստման անվանումը ՀԻՊ): 
Հիմա չգիտեմ ինչպես վարվել: Մի քանի օրից տղայիս պատվաստման ժամկետն է մոտենում, թույլ տա՞լ այդ պատվաստումը, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## ministr

Եթե էն առաջվա առանձին պատվաստանյութերով են դեռ պատվաստում արա, իսկ եթե չէ երեխեդ հո կրոլիկ չի որ փորձարկես: Թող մի քանի ամիս անցնի նոր կանես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսօր լուրերով լսեցի, որ երեխաներին պետք է այսուհետ պատվաստեն նաև մեգրենի դեմ: Այսինքն, մինչ այս գոյություն ունեցող պոլիոմելիտի դեմ նախատեսված հեղուկ թ կաթիլը և դիֆթերիա, կապույտ հազի դեմ նախատեսված ներարկումը փոխարինվելու է մեկ ներարկմամբ՝ հինգը մեկում (եթե չեմ սխալվում, պատվաստման անվանումը ՀԻՊ):
> Հիմա չգիտեմ ինչպես վարվել: Մի քանի օրից տղայիս պատվաստման ժամկետն է մոտենում, թույլ տա՞լ այդ պատվաստումը, թե՞ ոչ:


Վե'ր, լա՞վ ես լսել, հաստա՞տ միգրեն է: Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս, որովհետև դա ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդություն չէ:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է պատվաստել-չպատվաստելուն, ապա եթե բալիկդ առողջ է, ոչ մի հիվանդություն չի տանում, միանշանակ տար պատվաստումների:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վե'ր, լա՞վ ես լսել, հաստա՞տ միգրեն է: Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս, որովհետև դա ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդություն չէ:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է պատվաստել-չպատվաստելուն, ապա եթե բալիկդ առողջ է, ոչ մի հիվանդություն չի տանում, միանշանակ տար պատվաստումների:


Հա, Բյուր, հաստատ միգրենի դեմ էր, ես ինքս էլ զարմացա, մանավանդ որ նշվեց, որ այդ միգրեն կոչվածով հիվանդանում են 2-ից 6 տարեկան երեխաները։
Պատվաստման կտանեմ, եթե հին պատվաստանյութերով են պատվաստելու, խնդիր չկա, անտարակույս կթողեմ, սակայն եթե պիտի այդ նոր դեղամիջոցը փորձարկեն փոքրիկս վրա, հաստատ թույլ չեմ տա, մանավանդ որ վերջին պատվաստումից հետո երեխան ամբողջ օրը ջերմում էր։ Ի՞նչ իմանամ, թե ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա այս մեկը։

----------


## Սելավի

Ձգտեք  երեխաներին  պատվաստեն  միայն  ձեր  իմացած   պատվաստանյութերը,  թույլ  չտաք  որ  ուրիշ  բան  պատվաստեն,  անգամ  թույլ  չտաք  որ  մի  անգամից  երկու  կամ  երեք  բան  պատվաստեն,  թեկուզ  ձեր  իմացած  պատվաստանյութերը:
Խոզի  գրիպի  դեմ  հիմա  համատարած  ողջ  աշխարհով  մեկ  պատրաստվում  են  պատվաստեն  բոլորին,  պարզապես  կոչ    եմ  անում  ոչ  մեկդ  չպատվաստվեք  դա  հեռահար  նպատակ  է  հետապնդում,  այդ  պատվաստանյութը  ոչ  մի  կապ  չունի  իրենց  կողմից  ստեղծած  խոզի  գրիպ  անվամբ  վիռուսի  հետ:  Այդ  խոզի  գրիպը  ստեղծողները  հենց  այդ  նպատակով  էլ  ստեղծել  են  այդ  վիռուսը,  որպեսզի  մարդկանց  մեջ  սկզբից  վախ  առաջացնեն,  հետո  սկսեն  իբր   պատվաստել,  բայց  իրականում  ներարկում  են   շատ  վտանգավոր   բան,  որը  ուղիղ  ազդում  է  մարդու  սթափ  տրամաբանական  մտածելակերպի  վրա, ինչպես  նաև  խափանում  է  ԴՆԹ-ի  էլեկտրամագնիսական  պուլսերի  ֆունկցիան:  Այդ  միջոցով  մի  քանի  ընտանիք,  որը    բաղկացած  է  քսանյոթ  անդամից,  որոնց  ձեռքում  է  գտնվում  աշխարհի՝      բանկային,  կրթական,  բժշկական   համակարգերը , ուզում  են  կառավարելի  պահեն  մարդկանց:  
Մի  գուցե  վերևում  այդ  ԴՆԹ-ի  նախադասության  ձևակերպումը  ծիծաղ  կառաջացնի  բժշկական  կրթություն  ունեցող  մարդկանց  շրջապատում,  սակայն  կխնդրեի  չշտապեն  բարձրաձայն  ծիծաղել:  
Կոնկրետ  ես՝  որ  պետությունում  որ  ապրում  եմ,  այդ  պետությունից  դուրս  գալուց  առաջ    պատվաստում  են,  իբր  եթե  գնում  էս  ուրիշ  պետություն  հանկարց  այնտեղ  չվարագվես  խոզի  գրիպով,  սակայն  դա  կամավոր  սկզբունքով  են  անում,  չեն  պարտադրում,  բայց  վախեցնում  են,  որ  իբր   ռիսկի  էս  դիմում եթե  չես  պատվաստվում:

----------

յոգի (28.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձգտեք երեխաներին պատվաստեն միայն ձեր իմացած պատվաստանյութերը, թույլ չտաք որ ուրիշ բան պատվաստեն, անգամ թույլ չտաք որ մի անգամից երկու կամ երեք բան պատվաստեն, թեկուզ ձեր իմացած պատվաստանյութերը:


Ապատեղեկատվություն: Շատ ավելի ճիշտ է միանգամից պատվաստել, քան քամ փոքր ընդմիջումներով: Պատվաստման օրացույցը օդից չի ընկել, տարիների ընթացքում մշակված բան է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոզի գրիպի դեմ հիմա համատարած ողջ աշխարհով մեկ պատրաստվում են պատվաստեն բոլորին, պարզապես կոչ եմ անում ոչ մեկդ չպատվաստվեք դա հեռահար նպատակ է հետապնդում, այդ պատվաստանյութը ոչ մի կապ չունի իրենց կողմից ստեղծած խոզի գրիպ անվամբ վիռուսի հետ: Այդ խոզի գրիպը ստեղծողները հենց այդ նպատակով էլ ստեղծել են այդ վիռուսը, որպեսզի մարդկանց մեջ սկզբից վախ առաջացնեն, հետո սկսեն իբր պատվաստել, բայց իրականում ներարկում են շատ վտանգավոր բան, որը ուղիղ ազդում է մարդու սթափ տրամաբանական մտածելակերպի վրա, ինչպես նաև խափանում է ԴՆԹ-ի էլեկտրամագնիսական պուլսերի ֆունկցիան: Այդ միջոցով մի քանի ընտանիք, որը բաղկացած է քսանյոթ անդամից, որոնց ձեռքում է գտնվում աշխարհի՝ բանկային, կրթական, բժշկական համակարգերը , ուզում են կառավարելի պահեն մարդկանց:


Մեկ այլ ապատեղեկատվություն: Խոզի գրիպի վիրուսը ոչ ոք չի հորինել: Այն միշտ էլ գոյություն է ունեցել, ուղղակի հիմա մուտացիաների է ենթարկվել, ակտիվացել է: Այլ հարց է, որ նրա վտանգավորությունն է չափազանցված: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե կարելի է պատվաստվելով խուսափել, պետք չէ նման կոչեր անել:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ապատեղեկատվություն: Շատ ավելի ճիշտ է միանգամից պատվաստել, քան քամ փոքր ընդմիջումներով: Պատվաստման օրացույցը օդից չի ընկել, տարիների ընթացքում մշակված բան է:






> Մեկ այլ ապատեղեկատվություն: Խոզի գրիպի վիրուսը ոչ ոք չի հորինել: Այն միշտ էլ գոյություն է ունեցել, ուղղակի հիմա մուտացիաների է ենթարկվել, ակտիվացել է: Այլ հարց է, որ նրա վտանգավորությունն է չափազանցված: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե կարելի է պատվաստվելով խուսափել, պետք չէ նման կոչեր անել:


Չեմ  վիճում, ոչ  էլ  ուզում  եմ  ապացույցներ  տեղադրեմ  այստեղ  ինչ  որ  մեկին  համոզելու  համար:  
Դու  մնա  քո  կարծիքին,  ես  պարզապես  գրեցի  այն  ինչը  պիտի  գրեի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այդ  խոզի  գրիպը  ստեղծողները  հենց  այդ  նպատակով  էլ  ստեղծել  են  այդ  վիռուսը,  որպեսզի  մարդկանց  մեջ  սկզբից  վախ  առաջացնեն,  հետո  սկսեն  իբր   պատվաստել,  բայց  իրականում  ներարկում  են   շատ  վտանգավոր   բան,  որը  ուղիղ  ազդում  է  մարդու  սթափ  տրամաբանական  մտածելակերպի  վրա, ինչպես  նաև  խափանում  է  ԴՆԹ-ի  էլեկտրամագնիսական  պուլսերի  ֆունկցիան:


*Սելավի* ջան, ի՞նչ էլեկտրամագնիսական պուլսերի ֆունկցիա  :Smile: : Սովորական մոլեկուլ ա, էլի, ուղղակի մի քիչ մեծ ա. բայց տենց մեծ մոլեկուլներ էլի կան: Ու ինչ-որ պատվաստանյութ հազիվ թե կարողանա սուբմոլեկուլյար մակարդակում ազդեցություն ունենալ, ուր մնաց թե «էլեկտրամագնիսական պուլսեր» խաթարել  :Smile: : Հերթական գլոբալ կոնսպիրացիոն դավադրության ֆոբիա-սինդրոմն ա, էլի. էնտեղ, որտեղ դու ես ապրում, շատերն են սիրում տենց բաներով զբաղվել:

Վերջ, էլ էս թեմայով չեմ գրի էստեղ  :Blush: :

----------


## յոգի

> Մեկ այլ ապատեղեկատվություն: Խոզի գրիպի վիրուսը ոչ ոք չի հորինել: Այն միշտ էլ գոյություն է ունեցել, ուղղակի հիմա մուտացիաների է ենթարկվել, ակտիվացել է: Այլ հարց է, որ նրա վտանգավորությունն է չափազանցված: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե կարելի է պատվաստվելով խուսափել, պետք չէ նման կոչեր անել:


Հարգելի բժիշկ խնդրեմ դիտեք այս կայքերը և համոզվեք,




http://svtplay.se/v/1632479/kritik_mot_influensalarm


http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvi...ns_in_Georgia/


 որ խոզի վիրուսը նաև թռչնավիրուսը ստեղծել են ՛ նախ լավ բիզնես է, վաքսինը ծախելու համար և մարդկանց քանակը ««խիստ գախտնի»» քչացնելու նպատակով, այդ վաքսինը, որը նախատեսված է խոզի գրիպի համար շատ ահավոր վաքսին է, քիմյական զենք է, որի շատ արագ գործում է և անցնում է մեկից մյուսը, և դա է իրական վիրուսը… Խոզի վիրուսը վտանգավոր չի և սովորական գրիպից 4 անգամ թույլ է...
եթե չեք հավատում ապա պատվաստվեք այդ ««վաքսինով»» և կտեսնեք թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում, շատ արագ ՄԱԱՀ... ինչը խորհուրդ չեի տա ոչ ոքի...
Վերևի կայքերից մեկում ասվում է, որ  Գեորգյայում արդեն 500 000 դագաղ են պատվիրել այդ պատվաստումներից մահացողների համար, նայեք... իսկ Անգլյայում արդեն մասսայական զոհերի համար մեծ փոսեր են փորում ...

----------

Սելավի (29.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (01.09.2009)

----------


## յոգի

http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvi...ccines_Video2/

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այսօր մեր փոքրիկին կատարեցին հերթական պատվաստումները։ Բարեբախտաբար հին պատվաստանյութերով։ Նոր պատվաստանյութերը "փորձարկվելու" են հուլիսի 15-ից հետո ծնվածների վրա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսօր մեր փոքրիկին կատարեցին հերթական պատվաստումները։ Բարեբախտաբար հին պատվաստանյութերով։ Նոր պատվաստանյութերը "փորձարկվելու" են հուլիսի 15-ից հետո ծնվածների վրա։


Վեր, ի դեպ, մտածեցի, հասկացա, թե ինչ էր էդ «մեգրենը»: Ինձ թվում ա՝ մենինգիտի հետ ես շփոթել, որովհետև վերջերս լուրեր էին պտտվում, որ մենինգիտն էլ ա մտնելու պարտադիր օրացույցի մեջ: Բայց ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ արդեն մտած լինի: Կփորձեմ ճշտել: Ի դեպ, պուճուրը ո՞նց տարավ էս վերջին պատվաստումը:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վեր, ի դեպ, մտածեցի, հասկացա, թե ինչ էր էդ «մեգրենը»: Ինձ թվում ա՝ մենինգիտի հետ ես շփոթել, որովհետև վերջերս լուրեր էին պտտվում, որ մենինգիտն էլ ա մտնելու պարտադիր օրացույցի մեջ: Բայց ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ արդեն մտած լինի: Կփորձեմ ճշտել: Ի դեպ, պուճուրը ո՞նց տարավ էս վերջին պատվաստումը:


Համեմատած նախորդին լավ, սակայն էլի ջերմությունով, ընդհանուր թուլությամբ։ Այսօր դեռ ջերմությունը փոքր-ինչ կա, բայց հուսով եմ, մինչև օրվա վերջ կանցնի։

----------


## յոգի

նայեք  և  զգույշացեք, Հոկտեմբերին խոզի գրիպի վաքսինը տարածելու են, որը մահացու վաքսին է, և իրական վիրուսը այդ վաքսինն է, խոզի գրիպը պատճառ է, որ մարդկանց խաբեն և վաքսին ներարկեն...

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56wuIgJGvrM&feature=channel_page[/url

----------


## յոգի



----------


## յոգի

http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvi...erican_People/

----------


## յոգի

http://video.mail.ru/mail/sterh9999/...0.html?liked=1

----------

Սելավի (19.10.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Մեկ այլ ապատեղեկատվություն: Խոզի գրիպի վիրուսը ոչ ոք չի հորինել: Այն միշտ էլ գոյություն է ունեցել, ուղղակի հիմա մուտացիաների է ենթարկվել, ակտիվացել է: Այլ հարց է, որ նրա վտանգավորությունն է չափազանցված: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե կարելի է պատվաստվելով խուսափել, պետք չէ նման կոչեր անել:


http://video.mail.ru/mail/sterh9999/...0.html?liked=1

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Այս երեք օրերի ընթացքում ես հաղթեցի գրիպը, որը փոխանցվել էր ինձ Անից. իսկապես ահավոր մի բան էր. ջերմությունս բարձրացել էր 39.6 ցելսիուս. ուղեղս շատ դանդաղ էր աշխատում. ասես թե մահանայի։ 

Ոչ մի դեղ էլ չեմ խմել. կերել եմ շատ միրգ եւ ցիտրուսային միրգ։ Խմել եմ միայն տաք թեյ, կանաչ, սեւ, բալի մուրաբայով…միշտ փոխում էի թեյի տեսակները որ չհոգնեմ միատեսակ թեյից։ Ու…փոխել եմ մի 20 հատ մայկա  :Smile:  ու հիմա նստել ու ձեզ եմ գրում։

Ես էլ եմ դեմ պատվաստումներին. չգիտես ինչի "I AM LEGEND" ֆիլմը դիտելուց հետո էլ ոչ մի պատվաստման չեմ հավատում։  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Այս երեք օրերի ընթացքում ես հաղթեցի գրիպը, որը փոխանցվել էր ինձ Անից. իսկապես ահավոր մի բան էր. ջերմությունս բարձրացել էր 39.6 ցելսիուս. ուղեղս շատ դանդաղ էր աշխատում. ասես թե մահանայի։ 
> 
> Ոչ մի դեղ էլ չեմ խմել. կերել եմ շատ միրգ եւ ցիտրուսային միրգ։ Խմել եմ միայն տաք թեյ, կանաչ, սեւ, բալի մուրաբայով…միշտ փոխում էի թեյի տեսակները որ չհոգնեմ միատեսակ թեյից։ Ու…փոխել եմ մի 20 հատ մայկա  ու հիմա նստել ու ձեզ եմ գրում։
> 
> Ես էլ եմ դեմ պատվաստումներին. չգիտես ինչի "I AM LEGEND" ֆիլմը դիտելուց հետո էլ ոչ մի պատվաստման չեմ հավատում։


առողջություն քեզ Հակոբ: Շուտ լավացիր:  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> առողջություն քեզ Հակոբ: Շուտ լավացիր:


շնորհակալություն դվ ջան :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Մեկ այլ ապատեղեկատվություն: Խոզի գրիպի վիրուսը ոչ ոք չի հորինել: Այն միշտ էլ գոյություն է ունեցել, ուղղակի հիմա մուտացիաների է ենթարկվել, ակտիվացել է: Այլ հարց է, որ նրա վտանգավորությունն է չափազանցված: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե կարելի է պատվաստվելով խուսափել, պետք չէ նման կոչեր անել:


Սիրելի   StrangeLittleGirl,  հույսով  եմ  այս  կարճ  ժամանակամիջոցում  հասցրած  կլինես  արդեն    ծանոթանալ՝  տարբեր  աղբյուրներից,   աշխարհի  առաջատար  մասնագետների  եզրակացություններին:
Թե  արդյո՞ք  դա  բնական  մուտացիա  էր,  թե  ոչ: 
Քանի  դեռ  այդ  եզրակացությունները  չկաին  մասնագետների  կողմից,  ես  անիմաստ  համարեցի  քեզ  ապացուցել   այդ  հանգամանքը:
Հույսով  եմ  համոզվեցիր  որ  ապատեղեկատվություն  չէի  գրել:   :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (25.10.2009), յոգի (23.10.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Ընդհամենը  տաս   օր  առաջ  սկսեցին  ԱՄՆ-ում  համատարած  պատվաստումները,   « խոզի  գրիպի»  դեմ:  Մարդիկ  հերթ  էին  կանգնել  որ  պատվաստվեն,  հիմա  ավելի  խուճապահար  հերթեր  են  գոյացել:

Ի՞նչ է  կատարվում:
ԱՄՆ-ում  հայտարարվել  է  հատուկ  դրություն,  բանն  այն  է,  որ    այսպես  կոչված  խոզի  գրիպը  սկսել  է  տարածվել  ավելի  արագ:  Հիսունմեկ  նահանգներից   քառասունվեցում  մեծամաշտաբ  տարածվել   է  այդ  վիրուսը:
Հազարին  մոտ  մարդիկ  արդեն  մահացել  են,  քսան  հազարի  մոտ  մարդիկ  էլ  գտնվում  են  հիվանդանոցներում:
В США объявлено ЧП в связи с распространением "свиного гриппа"
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=24727...b_sort=0&cid=1


Այդ  մարդիկ  մահանում  են  հենց  այդ  պատվաստումից, որովհետև  մահաբերը  հենց  այդ  պատվաստանյութն  է,  ոչ  թե  H1N1-ը,  որի  մասին  արդեն  մի  քանի  անգամ  գրել  էինք  այստեղ  ես  և  հարգարժան  Յոգին՝  ի  դեպ,  Յոգին  տեղադրել  էր  անգամ,  մի  քանի  տեսանյութեր,  որը  ապացուցում  էր  այդ   մտադրության  իսկությունը:

----------

Rammstein (25.10.2009), Դատարկություն (25.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (25.10.2009), յոգի (25.10.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

Ժող երկու օր առաջ գլուխս էր ցավում, ջերմություն ունեի, երեկ ավելի վատ էի ինձ զգում, ճակատիս կարմիր կետեր էին հայտնվել, քթիցս արյուն եկավ: Էսօր ջերմություն չունեմ, ինձ շատ ավելի լավ եմ զգում, բայց ամբողջ մարմնիս վրա կարմիր ցան կա: 
http://www.doctors.am/am/diseases/93 ստեղ կարդացի պաթոգենեզը, գրած ա *Ավագ տարիքի երեխաներն ունենում են գլխացավ, սրտխառնոց, քթային արյունահոսություն, որովայնի ցավեր:*: 

*3-րդ` ցանավորման շրջանում մարմնի ջերմաստիճանը նորից է բարձրանում, հիվանդի վիճակը վատանում է, բնորոշ է խոշոր բծավոր ցանը, որն առաջանում է սկզբում այտերին և ճակատին, ականջների ետևում, իսկ մի քանի ժամ անց ընդգրկում է ամբողջ դեմքը:*

Հիմա ոնց հականում եմ 3-րդ շրջանն ա մոտս, բայց ջերմություն չունեմ ու ինձ լավ եմ զգում: Ինչքան գիտեմ ինձ պատվաստել են փոքր ժամանակ:

Պատվաստելու շնորհիվ ա տենց, թե ընդհանրապես պետք ա էս աստիճանի չհասներ, եթե պատվաստված եմ?

Ու ընդհանրապես ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք, ինչ անեմ շուտ անցնի ցանը?  :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ու ընդհանրապես ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք, ինչ անեմ շուտ անցնի ցանը?


Խորհուրդ կտամ, դիմել բժշկի, պետք չի միայն հիմնվել կարդացածի վրա

----------

_DEATH_ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Անուշոկ

Ես մի բան կարող եմ ասել վստահ, որ պետք չէ կատարել պատվաստումներ, քանի որ դրանք մի շարք հիվանդություների և խախտումների կարող են բերել, հատկապես ԿԿԽ-ն: Աուտիզմը ծանր շեղում է, որի առաջացման պատճառներից մեկը հենց պատվաստումն է: ևս մեկ տխուր հանգամանք, շատ երեխաներ մահանում են պատվաստումներից, քաի որ տեղային շատ բժիշկներ հարկ չեն համարում հետազոտել  և ապա պատվաստում կատարել:  :Angry2:  Ու մի բանել այդ կարմրուկը, կարմրախտը և խոզուկը ունեն կլինիկական պատկեր, որը դրսևորվում է հիվանդության ժամանակ, պետք է միայն ուշադիր լինել և ժամանակին դիմել համապատասխան մասնագետի, բա :Wink:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Ընդհամենը  տաս   օր  առաջ  սկսեցին  ԱՄՆ-ում  համատարած  պատվաստումները,   « խոզի  գրիպի»  դեմ:  Մարդիկ  հերթ  էին  կանգնել  որ  պատվաստվեն,  հիմա  ավելի  խուճապահար  հերթեր  են  գոյացել:
> 
> Ի՞նչ է  կատարվում:
> ԱՄՆ-ում  հայտարարվել  է  հատուկ  դրություն,  բանն  այն  է,  որ    այսպես  կոչված  խոզի  գրիպը  սկսել  է  տարածվել  ավելի  արագ:  Հիսունմեկ  նահանգներից   քառասունվեցում  մեծամաշտաբ  տարածվել   է  այդ  վիրուսը:
> Հազարին  մոտ  մարդիկ  արդեն  մահացել  են,  քսան  հազարի  մոտ  մարդիկ  էլ  գտնվում  են  հիվանդանոցներում:
> В США объявлено ЧП в связи с распространением "свиного гриппа"
> http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=24727...b_sort=0&cid=1
> 
> 
> Այդ  մարդիկ  մահանում  են  հենց  այդ  պատվաստումից, որովհետև  մահաբերը  հենց  այդ  պատվաստանյութն  է,  ոչ  թե  H1N1-ը,  որի  մասին  արդեն  մի  քանի  անգամ  գրել  էինք  այստեղ  ես  և  հարգարժան  Յոգին՝  ի  դեպ,  Յոգին  տեղադրել  էր  անգամ,  մի  քանի  տեսանյութեր,  որը  ապացուցում  էր  այդ   մտադրության  իսկությունը:


Մեզ մոտ 20-27 տարիքային խմբերում արդեն հայտարարվել է խոզագրիպի դեմ պայքարը, ու ես նախորդ կիրակի պատվաստվել եմ: Հիմա ի՞նչ, կարողա այս տարի չձգեմ: Լուրջ, թեման մոտս մտավախություն առաջացրեց: Քանի որ գրառումները նախորդ տարվա են, կուզենայի մանրամասներ իմանալ՝ արդյո՞ք այս տարի էլ կատեգորիկ դեմ արտահայտվողները  շարունակում են մնալ նույն կարծիքին: 


Ինձ մի քիչ հույս տվեք էլի.... :Cray:

----------


## Գեա

կիրակի օրով որտեղ ես պատվաստվել?

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Մեր քաղաքում, փողոցում: Պարզապես ակցիա էր, որը տևեց 15 օր, ներառյալ կիրակին, որպեսզի թվով ավելի շատ մարդիկ կարողանային պատվաստվել:

----------


## Գեա

թույլ տուր որպես բժիշկ քեզ մի խորհուրդ տամ.
առողջության հետ կապված ոչ մի զեղչի ու ակցիայի չմասնակցես... այդքանը

----------

Ժունդիայի (02.05.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> թույլ տուր որպես բժիշկ քեզ մի խորհուրդ տամ.
> առողջության հետ կապված ոչ մի զեղչի ու ակցիայի չմասնակցես... այդքանը


Դե ինչ եղել եղել ա արդեն,  :Not I: բայց ասեմ պետական մակարդակով էր արված, այ օրինակ անցած տարի բավականին մարդիկ մահացան խոզագրիպից, դրանցից մեկն էլ՝ կոլեգայիս մայրը: 
Ամեն դեպքում ընտանիքումս դեռևս  միայն ես եմ մասնակցել, կասեմ իրանք չգնան...Իրանց տարքիքային խմբինը սկսվում ա հաջորդ շաբաթ...

Շնորհակալություն արձագանքի համար :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

2008-ի պատվաստումների ժամանակ ընկերոջս հղի կնոջը պատվաստեցին, պտուղը սկսեց չզարգանալ: Բա աննորմալություն չի՞ սա: Ես ոչ մի պատվաստման չեմ գնում:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> 2008-ի պատվաստումների ժամանակ ընկերոջ հղի կնոջը պատվաստեցին, պտուղը սկսեց չզարգանալ: Բա աննորմալություն չի՞ սա: Ես ոչ մի պատվաստման չեմ գնում:


Հով ջան պարադոքսային իրավիճակ ա, չգիտեմ ինչ ասել, ցանցում կարդում ես հարցի վերաբերյալ թեմաներ, հիմանականում հակապրոպագանդայի ես  հանդիպում այն մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք մշտապես բարձրագոչում են գաղտնի ու մութ ուժերի դեմ...
տենց լինի միայն պատվաստումների միջոցով չի, որ հնարավոր ա մարդուն կենսաբանորեն ոչնչացնել, հլա մի հատ մեր կերած սնունդին ուշադրություն դարձրու, ինչ «քիմիական զենք» ասես պարունակում ա մեջը: Ուֆ եսիմ էհ...

Ես դեռ սաղ ե՞մ  :Think:

----------

My World My Space (02.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հով ջան պարադոքսային իրավիճակ ա, չգիտեմ ինչ ասել, ցանցում կարդում ես հարցի վերաբերյալ թեմաներ, հիմանականում հակապրոպագանդայի ես  հանդիպում այն մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք մշտապես բարձրագոչում են գաղտնի ու մութ ուժերի դեմ...
> տենց լինի միայն պատվաստումների միջոցով չի, որ հնարավոր ա մարդուն կենսաբանորեն ոչնչացնել, հլա մի հատ մեր կերած սնունդին ուշադրություն դարձրու, ինչ «քիմիական զենք» ասես պարունակում ա մեջը: Ուֆ եսիմ էհ...
> 
> Ես դեռ սաղ ե՞մ


Jund ջան ասածս վերաբերվում ա մասսայական պատվաստումներին, որոնք արվում են հապճեպ, առանց պարզելու` կարելի ա, թե չէ:Իսկ անհատակա պատվաստումներին երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ: Թե չէ սենց մենակ գլխաքանակ են լրացնում,,,,,,

----------

Ժունդիայի (02.05.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Դե անցած տարվանից նախապատրասվտում էին դրան, դեղամիջոցն էլ այստեղ Սեպտեմբերից է մուտք գործել: Ըստ Առողջապահության Նախարության, դրանք նախապես փորձարկվել են, թե´ Եվրոպայում, թե´ այստեղ, թեպետ դրանց օգտագործումը խորհուրդ չի տրվում ալերգիկ հիվանդներին, իբր թե անմիջական ռեակցիայից հնարավոր է մահանալ:

----------

My World My Space (02.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դե անցած տարվանից նախապատրասվտում էին դրան, դեղամիջոցն էլ այստեղ Սեպտեմբերից է մուտք գործել: Ըստ Առողջապահության Նախարության, դրանք նախապես փորձարկվել են, թե´ Եվրոպայում, թե´ այստեղ, թեպետ դրանց օգտագործումը խորհուրդ չի տրվում ալերգիկ հիվանդներին, իբր թե անմիջական ռեակցիայից հնարավոր է մահանալ:


Իսկ անհատական հետազոտություններ արվո՞ւմ են,  ասենք թե տեսնեն դա քեզ կարո՞ղ ա վնասի, կամ հակացուցվա՞ծ ա.......իմ խոսքը դրա մասին ա

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Իսկ անհատական հետազոտություններ արվո՞ւմ են,  ասենք թե տեսնեն դա քեզ կարո՞ղ ա վնասի, կամ հակացուցվա՞ծ ա.......իմ խոսքը դրա մասին ա


Ամենևին ոչ, չգիտեմ հիվանդանոցներում ինչպես էր դա արվում, բայց դե քանի որ տվյալ կիրակին վերջին օրն էր, կիլոմտերանոց հերթերը 5 րոպեյում սպասարկում էին, դե բուժքույրերն էլ նախապես հարցնում էին քաղաքացուն, թե ինչ հիվանդություններ ունի, կամ գանագատներ և այլն, բացի դրանից աչքի տակով նայում էին բժշկական քարտը, շուտափույթ անցնելով հաջորդին, ալերգիկ հիավնդներին էլ չէին թողնում:

Հա ի դեպ, Հայաստանում չեն սկսել պատվաստումները, թե՞ միայն ձմռանը…

----------


## Գեա

> Իսկ անհատական հետազոտություններ արվո՞ւմ են,  ասենք թե տեսնեն դա քեզ կարո՞ղ ա վնասի, կամ հակացուցվա՞ծ ա.......իմ խոսքը դրա մասին ա


 նման լաբորատոր  հետազոտություններ   չեն կատարվում,համենաին դեպս Հայաստանում:Օրացույցային պատվաստումներին ես կողմ եմ(ստիպված),որովհետև լավ թե վատ պաշտպանում են Էպիդեմիկ պայթյուններից(դիֆտերիա կապույտ հազ պոլիոմիելիտ),թեև ստիպված եմ ասել ,որ այդ միջամտությունը շատ կոպիտ է խթանում իմուն համակարգը:
Իսկ մասսայական պատվաստումներին դեմ եմ, որովհետև իրական նպատակը շատ անգամ մնում է անհայտ:Որպես օրինակ կարող եմ բերել 2007թ- ի ԿԿ(կարմրուկ,կարմրախտ)-ի մասսայական պատվաստումները:Դրա իրական նպատակը մինչև վերջ գաղտնի պահվեցին,(այն լղոզելով մարդասիրական ինչ-որ լոզունգներով ) նույնիսկ այն անմիջապես իրականացնող բժիշկներից:հարց տվողներին էլ հեռացրեցին ծրագրից(օրինակ ես պահանջեցի ,որ դպրոցներում պատվաստումներից առաջ ծնողներից վերցվեն գրավոր համաձայնություն և հետևանքը եղավ այն ,որ չմասնակցեցի պատվաստումների ծրագրին,որի համար շատ ուրախ եմ ):Իմ հետևությունը եղավ այն, որ դա վտանգավոր է ,և ես արգելեցի եղբորս տղայի պատվաստումը:
Եղան նաև մեծ թվով հետվակցինալ բարդություններ ,որը ևս գաղտնի պահվեց:
ՀԵՏԵՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ...

----------

My World My Space (02.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (02.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.10.2012)

----------


## Երկնային

> Իսկ անհատական հետազոտություններ արվո՞ւմ են,  ասենք թե տեսնեն դա քեզ կարո՞ղ ա վնասի, կամ հակացուցվա՞ծ ա.......իմ խոսքը դրա մասին ա


_Տենց մի տարի չեմ հիշում ինչի դեմ պատվաստման համար եկան ասեցին պարտադիր ա, մենք էլ մտածեցինք չարժի Բրյուսովում անել… մեր ընկերուհու մաման բժիկ ա, իրա ասած տեղը գնացինք… իմ սիրտն էլ արագ ա աշխատում նորմայից, բեխաբար իմ համար գնացի, ոչ հարցրեցին մի բան, ոչ ստուգեցին, տենց բռնեցին արագ-արագ բոլորիս սրսկեցին… ու էդտեղ իմ ուշքը գնաց… չգիտեմ ինչեր ինձ արեցին, բայց որ ուշքի եկա, պարզվեց, որ ինձ վոոբշե չի կարելի _

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Պատվաստումները ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ *ՉԵՆ*։ Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ձեզ ստիպել պատվաստվել. դա անօրինական է։

Որն է պատվաստման իմաստը. երբ ձեզ պատվաստում են ինչ–որ հիվանդության դեմ, ներարկում են այդ նույն հիվանդության հարուցիչներից՝ շատ փոքր քանակով, որպեսզի օրգանիզմը "սովորի" պայքարել դրա դեմ, եւ հաջորդ  անգամ, երբ արդեն մեկ այլ տեղից կվարակվեք, օրգանիզմը կճանաչի այդ տիպը եւ կիմանա, թե ինչպես պայքարել դրա դեմ։
Որպեսզի վակցիանցիան ջուրը չգնա, անհրաժեշտ է, որ ձեր օրգանիզմը այդ պահին ունենա բարձր դիմադրողականություն, այլ վիրուսներ տանելիս չլինեք, թուլացած, հոգնած չլինեք, հակառակ դեպքում՝ կհիվանդանաք հենց այդ նույն հիվանդությամբ։

 երբ պատվաստվում եք, դուք գիտեք, թե իրականում ձեզ ինչ են սկրսկում՞  :Cool:  ես էլ  Իրականում, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ոչ մի իմունիտետ էլ ձեռք չես բերում։ Ուղղակի այդ հիվանդություններ չեն հիվանդանում։ Այդ երբ եք տեսել վերջին անգամ, որ Հայաստանում սև օսպայի, կամ կարմրախտի էպիդեմիա լինի, որ մի հատ էլ պատվաստում են...  :Think:  Այդ հիվանդությունները նաև կենսամակարդակի հետ են կապված. կեղտոտ խմելու ջուր, հիգիենայի պայմանների խախտում, թերսնում...

ինչն ա խանգարում Օբամա հոպարին մի քանի միլիարդ խնայել, ու նոր դեղերը թանկագին ամերիկացիների վրա փորձարկելու տեղը մի քանի միլիոնով Սոմալիում, Բուրկինա–Ֆասոյում, Կոնգոյում ու Հայաստանում փորձարկի՞

Ասում են, որ մուլտիվակցինաները (մեկ պատվաստանյութի մեջ միանգամից մի քանի հիվանդության դեմ հարուցիչներ) անօգուտ են, մուլտիվակցինա պատվաստվելու դեպքում իմունիտետ ոչ մի հիվանդության նկատմամբ չի ձևավորվում...Նախընտրելի է, որ ամեն հիվանդության դեմ առանձին վակցինայով պատվաստեն։ բացի այդ, մուլտիվակցինաները ալերգիկ ռեակցիաներ են առաջացնում։


Ես բժիշկ չեմ, եթե պատվաստվելու խնդիր ունեք, ավելի լավ է էլի ուսումնասիրեք այս հարցը, բայց խորհուրդ չէի տա բժիշկներից կարծիքներ հարցնել։

Ես դեռ չեմ տեսել կատու, ով մկներին խորհուրդ տա իրենից հեռու մնալ։

----------

My World My Space (03.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (03.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.10.2012)

----------


## vitaminka

Ես կողմ եմ պոլիոմելիտ,АКДС պատվաստումներին:Միանգամայն հիմարություն եմ համարում գրիպպի դեմ պատվաստումները,անգամ ծիծաղելի է երբ սկսում են պատվաստել նոյեմբեր ամսին երբ օդակաթիլաին հիվանդությունները առաչ են գալիս,երկրորդ հայտնի չէ թե գրիպպի որ տիպն է "հասել" մարդուն,երրորդ որն է իմաստը պատվաստման երբ դեղատներում կան բազմաթիվ իմմունապրոտեկտորներ)))
Պետքե լինի պատվաստման անհատական մոտեցում,այսինքն հաշվի առնվի ալլերգիա,իմմունիտետ,հղիություն և այլն հակացուցումներ:

----------


## yeggarik

Այն փաստ, որ պատվաստումը շատ կարևոր է, անհերքելի է: Պլանային պատվասումները, որոնք արվում են պոլիկլինիկաներում առանց որևէ գովազդի և աստղերի մասնակցության պարտադիր են: Մի կարծեք, որ դրանով դուք պաշտպանում եք միայն ձեզ: Եթե հիվանդության դեմ աշխարհում բոլորը մի քանի սերունդ շարունակ պատվաստվեն, ապա այդ հիվանդությունը իսպառ կվերանա: Այդպես եղավ եթե չեմ սխալվում բնական ծաղիկ հիվանդությունը: Կողմ և դեմ եք հարցնում. իսկ դուք չե՞ք պատվաստի ձեր երեխաին օրինակ տուբերկուլոզի դեմ: Ես ինքս ստացել եմ բոլոր պլանային պատվաստումները և կարող եմ ասել հետևյալը, որ երբ եղբայրս կարմրուկով հիվանդացել էր փորձել էին ինձ ել վարակել (քանի որ մանակական տարիքում հիվանդությունն ավելի թեթև ընթացք ունի), բայց չէր ստացվել: Ես բազմիցս շփվել եմ կարմրուկով հիվանդ մարդկանց հետ և էլի չեմ հիվանդացել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, էկա մի հատ էլ ստեղ ասեմ: Պատվաստումների ազգային օրացույցից ո՞վ ա խաբար: Ինձ նորն ա պետք, մեռա ման գալով, չեմ գտնում:

----------


## Գեա

> Ժողովուրդ, էկա մի հատ էլ ստեղ ասեմ: Պատվաստումների ազգային օրացույցից ո՞վ ա խաբար: Ինձ նորն ա պետք, մեռա ման գալով, չեմ գտնում:


 կոնկրետ ինչն է պետք՞

----------


## Սահակիչ

Ես անձամբ դեմ եմ պատվաստումներին: Ինձ ծանոթ մանկաբույժը, որը տասյակ տարիների ստաժ ունի, իր տղային փոքրուց ոչ մի պատվաստման չի տարել:
Տղան  առողջ է, ու անգամ գրիպով չի հիվանդանում...
Դատեք ինքներդ :Smile:

----------

Ֆոտոն (01.10.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

Գեային մի հարց ունեմ, կարծում եմ մայրիկներին էլ դա շատ կհետաքրքրի։ Ինչ կարծիքի եք պատվաստանյութի վերաբերյալ, էդ հնգավալենտը, որ 3 անգամից ստանում է երեխան առաջին ամիսներին։ Ասում են, որ իբր Նաիրիի պատվաստանյութը ավելի լավն է ու ռեակցիան ավելի թույլ, էրեխեքը էդքան չեն վատանում։ Մեր բժշկուհուն երբ ասեցի, ասեց որ ռեակցիան թույլ է, բայց էֆեկտն էլ է թույլ, ու էլիտարոտ մամաներից փող կորզելու ձև է, 15 հազար արժի ու վերևներից մեկի բիզնեսն է։ Կարծում եմ էս թեման լրիվ մտնում է հոգեբանական օգնության մեջ, որովհետև անձամբ ես ամենաշատը հոգեբանորեն ճնշվել եմ էդ պատվաստումներից հետո, երբ երեխաս թուլացել ա ու մինչև 8.7 տաքություն ունեցել։

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2012), Mankik (30.03.2012), Ամպ (30.03.2012)

----------


## Mankik

> Գեային մի հարց ունեմ, կարծում եմ մայրիկներին էլ դա շատ կհետաքրքրի։ Ինչ կարծիքի եք պատվաստանյութի վերաբերյալ, էդ հնգավալենտը, որ 3 անգամից ստանում է երեխան առաջին ամիսներին։ Ասում են, որ իբր Նաիրիի պատվաստանյութը ավելի լավն է ու ռեակցիան ավելի թույլ, էրեխեքը էդքան չեն վատանում։ Մեր բժշկուհուն երբ ասեցի, ասեց որ ռեակցիան թույլ է, բայց էֆեկտն էլ է թույլ, ու էլիտարոտ մամաներից փող կորզելու ձև է, 15 հազար արժի ու վերևներից մեկի բիզնեսն է։ Կարծում եմ էս թեման լրիվ մտնում է հոգեբանական օգնության մեջ, որովհետև անձամբ ես ամենաշատը հոգեբանորեն ճնշվել եմ էդ պատվաստումներից հետո, երբ երեխաս թուլացել ա ու մինչև 8.7 տաքություն ունեցել։


Ինձ էլ է այս հարցը հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Գեա

Պատվաստումների հետ կապված այնքան մշուշոտ հարցեր կան, որոնց պատասխանները նույիսկ  պրակտիկայով զբաղվող մանկաբույժներից են գաղտնի պահվում, ցավոք: Ասեմ տարբերությունները`պենտավակը հինգ կոմպոնենտ է պարունակում և հետևաբար ուղղված  է հինգ  հիվանդության դեմ `դիֆտերիա, կապույտ հազ, փայտացում, հեմոֆիլուս ինֆլուենզայի  և Հեպատիտ Բ-ի դեմ`այսինքն մեկ սրսկումով երեխան պատվաստվումէ հինգ հիվանդության դեմ:Նաիրիում պատվաստանյութը ԱԿԴՓ է( հեմոֆիլուս ինֆլ,և հեպ Բ -ի  դեմ պատվաստում չի իրականացվում):Ես ինքս էլ եմ նկատել. որ այդ պատվաստումը երեխաները ավելի լավ են տանում, ու դա իմ կարծիքով պայմանավորված է ոչ թե նրանով որ այն ավելի թույլ է , այլ  որովհետև ավելի մաքուր է և ներսում պիրոգեն նյութեր քիչ է պարունակում: նախկինում , երբ պենտավակը չկար և պոլիկիլինիկաներում  կատարում էին ԱԿԴՓ, էլի այդ տարբերությունը կար, այսինքն Գլաքսոյի ԱԿԴՓ-ն երեխաները ավելի հեշտ էին տանում:
ՀԳ Բիզնեսի պահը չգիտեմ, դե քանի որ Նաիրիում է արվում, նշանակում է Առողջապահության նախարարը տեղյակ է դրանից: Մի քանի տարի առաջ Գլաքսո Սմիթ Կլայնը փորձեց համագործակցել պոիկլինիկաների հետ, այսինքն այն ծնողները որոնք ցանկանում էին այդ պատվաստումը կատարել զգուշացնում էին իրենց բժշկին, նա էլ իմուն կաբինետի միջոցով կապվում էր դեղ ընկերության հետ ու պատվաստանյութը նախատեսված օրը բերվում էր բուժ հիմնարկ:Բայց շատ կարճ ժամանակ անց դա արգելվեց: Չգիտեմ թե ինչու , միայն կասեմ, որ այդպես  ավելի մատչելի էր ստացվում , քանի որ վճարում էին միայն պատվաստանյութի համար,ու բժշկի կոնսուլտացիայի համար ավելորդ հինգ թե յոթ հազար դրամ  չէին մուծում:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2012), Mankik (30.03.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Պատվաստումների հետ կապված այնքան մշուշոտ հարցեր կան, որոնց պատասխանները նույիսկ  պրակտիկայով զբաղվող մանկաբույժներից են գաղտնի պահվում, ցավոք: Ասեմ տարբերությունները`պենտավակը հինգ կոմպոնենտ է պարունակում և հետևաբար ուղղված  է հինգ  հիվանդության դեմ `դիֆտերիա, կապույտ հազ, փայտացում, հեմոֆիլուս ինֆլուենզայի  և Հեպատիտ Բ-ի դեմ`այսինքն մեկ սրսկումով երեխան պատվաստվումէ հինգ հիվանդության դեմ:Նաիրիում պատվաստանյութը ԱԿԴՓ է( հեմոֆիլուս ինֆլ,և հեպ Բ -ի  դեմ պատվաստում չի իրականացվում):Ես ինքս էլ եմ նկատել. որ այդ պատվաստումը երեխաները ավելի լավ են տանում, ու դա իմ կարծիքով պայմանավորված է ոչ թե նրանով որ այն ավելի թույլ է , այլ  որովհետև ավելի մաքուր է և ներսում պիրոգեն նյութեր քիչ է պարունակում: նախկինում , երբ պենտավակը չկար և պոլիկիլինիկաներում  կատարում էին ԱԿԴՓ, էլի այդ տարբերությունը կար, այսինքն Գլաքսոյի ԱԿԴՓ-ն երեխաները ավելի հեշտ էին տանում:
> ՀԳ Բիզնեսի պահը չգիտեմ, դե քանի որ Նաիրիում է արվում, նշանակում է Առողջապահության նախարարը տեղյակ է դրանից: Մի քանի տարի առաջ Գլաքսո Սմիթ Կլայնը փորձեց համագործակցել պոիկլինիկաների հետ, այսինքն այն ծնողները որոնք ցանկանում էին այդ պատվաստումը կատարել զգուշացնում էին իրենց բժշկին, նա էլ իմուն կաբինետի միջոցով կապվում էր դեղ ընկերության հետ ու պատվաստանյութը նախատեսված օրը բերվում էր բուժ հիմնարկ:Բայց շատ կարճ ժամանակ անց դա արգելվեց: Չգիտեմ թե ինչու , միայն կասեմ, որ այդպես  ավելի մատչելի էր ստացվում , քանի որ վճարում էին միայն պատվաստանյութի համար,ու բժշկի կոնսուլտացիայի համար ավելորդ հինգ թե յոթ հազար դրամ  չէին մուծում:


Չնայած մենք էդ էտապը անցանք անցյալ շաբաթ, բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե ձեր երեխան լիներ, որը կնախընտրեիք։ Կամ միգուցե էդ առանց հեպատիտը ու հետո առանձին հեպատիտ անե՞լ։

----------


## Գեա

> Չնայած մենք էդ էտապը անցանք անցյալ շաբաթ, բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե ձեր երեխան լիներ, որը կնախընտրեիք։ Կամ միգուցե էդ առանց հեպատիտը ու հետո առանձին հեպատիտ անե՞լ։


 եթե ֆինանսական խնդիրներ չունենայի երևի Գլաքսոինը կանեի կամ երեխայիս կտանեի Եվրոպա:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> եթե ֆինանսական խնդիրներ չունենայի երևի Գլաքսոինը կանեի կամ երեխայիս կտանեի Եվրոպա:


Երկրորդ մասը հատկապես դուրս եկավ ։ՃՃՃ Շատ շնորհակալություն։ Իսկ Հեպատիտը առանձին կանեի՞ք։ Որովհետև հենց սկսում են չորեքթաթ գնալ ինչ ասես բերանն են դնում, առանց հեպատիտ մի տեսակ շատ վտանգավոր ա։

----------


## Գեա

> Երկրորդ մասը հատկապես դուրս եկավ ։ՃՃՃ Շատ շնորհակալություն։ Իսկ Հեպատիտը առանձին կանեի՞ք։ Որովհետև հենց սկսում են չորեքթաթ գնալ ինչ ասես բերանն են դնում, առանց հեպատիտ մի տեսակ շատ վտանգավոր ա։


  Ստիպում ես փակագծեր բացել :Smile: 
 նախինում երբ արվում էր ԱԿԴՓ , հեպատիտ Բ արվում էր առանձին, առաջինը ծննդատանը , երկու անգամ պոլիկիլինիկայում 1.5-2ամս և 6ամս-ում: Ստացվում էր երեք պատվաստում: այսօր մի քիչ խնդիրը այլ է Հեպ բ-ի պատվաստանյութը հանդիսանում է պենտավակի լուծիչը, այսինքն հեպատիտ Բ ով են բացում ու լուծույթ դարձնում Պենտան: Արդյունքում, երեխան առաջին հեպ ստանում է ծննդատանը , ու Պենտայի հետ ևս 3անգամ պատվաստվում է , ու արդյունքում չորս անգամ է պատվաստում Հեպ բի դեմ: Ինչում է տրամբանաությունը անկեղծ չգիտեմ: Ես այդ հարցը տվել եմ , չեն պատասխանել: Գտնում են , որ Հեպ Բ ի առաջին պատվաստումը երեխան պետք է պարտադիր ստանա ծնվելուց   հետո ինչքան հիշում եմ առաջին  24-48 ժամերի ընթացքում, պատճառաբանվում է , որ եթե մայրը լինի վիրուսակիր ու երեխան վերցրած լինի վիրրուսը , այդ ժամկետները միակ գրավականն է, որ երեխան չի հիվանդանա հեպ բ ով: Գտնում են, որ առաջին դոզայի ներարկումը  հենց այդ տարիքում շատ բան է որոշում: Այդ դեպքում իմ մոտ օրինակ հարց է ծագում, իսկ եթե հղին վիրուսակիր չի , նրա երեխայի ինչին է պետք այդ պատվաստումը ընդհանրապես( այստեղ ուզում եմ մի փոքր պարզամբանում մտցնել հեպ Բ արյան միջոցով տարածվող հիվանդություն է , ու երեխայի չորեքթաթ քայլելն ու բերանը ամեն ինչ տանելը այդ հիվանդության առումով վտանգավոր չէ):
Հիմա ասեմ թե ես ինչ կանեմ , հղիության ընթացքում կստուգվեմ , արդյոք վիրուսակիր եմ , եթե այո ապա հեպ բ ի պատվաստումը երեխայիս համար կլինի, պարտադիր, եթե վիրուսակիր չլինեմ, ապա աշխարհի և ոչ մի ծրագիր ինձ չի ստիպի, որ այդ  պատվաստումը թույլ տամ...

ՀԳ Բայց այս թեմայում կարելի է պատվաստումներից խոսել???

----------

Ariadna (31.03.2012), Freeman (22.08.2012), murmushka (30.03.2012), Ամպ (30.03.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժողովուրդ, էս հարցը հիմա ակտուալ ա իմ համար, երեխային պատվաստելու ժամանակն ա գալիս արդեն։ 
Հայաստանի պատվաստումների ժամանակացույց կա՞, այսինքն ե՞րբ ինչ են պատվաստում։ 
Ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ մի բան, օրինակ պատվաստանյութ կա որ 0.01 տոկոսը խիստ բարդություններ ա առաջացնում, բայց եթե նույն այդ կարմրուկ մարմրուկը հիվանդանում ա տարեկան մի 40 հոգի ու դրանցից միայն մեկն ա մահանում, մի տեսակ անիմա՞ստ չի էդ պատվաստումը: Կոնկրետ թվերը չգիտեմ, դա եմ ուզում գտնեմ, թե քանի՞ հոգի ա հիվանդանում ու քանի՞սն են խիստ բարդություններ կամ մահացու դեպքեր լինում։
Մյուս հարցս, որ ասում են վիրուսի թուլացրած տեսակ են ներմուծուն ոնց որ գլխիս տան: Էդ վիրուսը հո գազա՞ն չի, որ բռնեն, ծեծեն, հոգնեցնեն, թուլացնեն: Վիրուսը վիրուս ա, որը կոպիտ ասած ՌՆԹի կամ ԴՆԹի կտոր ա փաթեթավորված սպիտակուցի մեջ: Հիմա դրա թուլացրածը ո՞րն ա: Գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացրած վիրու՞ս: 
Մյուս տարբերակը էն ա որ «թուլացրած վիրուս» գեղական կարգով են ասում, իրականում վիրուսից մեռած կամ կիսամեռած բջիջներ են մտցնում օրգանիզմ, որի հիման վրա օրգանիզմը մտածում ա իբր հիվանդներ կան սկսում ա հակամարմիններ արտադրել։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ չեմ հասկանում հիմա թեկուզ էդ կիսամեռածների մեջ վիրուսը կա՞, թե՞ չկա: Պիտի որ լինի: Պիտի՞ բռնեն, վիրուսներին ջոկեն հանե՞ն: Դրանց դեմ դեղ էլ չկա, որ ասես դեղերով սպանում են։ 
Հետո, էդ կիսամեռած բջիջները տենց քանակությամբ իրենց որտեղի՞ց: Հաստատ մարդու բջիջներ չեն: Ասենք կարող ա մեզ առնետի բջիջներ են սրսկում: Մի տեսակ էս պահն էլ է վախենալու:

Մոտակա օրերին կարդալու եմ, եթե հետաքրքրվողներ կան, եկեք քննարկենք, ես էլ հետաքրքիր բաներ, որ կարդամ կդնեմ: 
Հա, ի դեպ, Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի նման հենց ծննդատա՞նն են Տուբերկուլյոզը ու Հեպատիտ Բն պատվաստում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ժողովուրդ, էս հարցը հիմա ակտուալ ա իմ համար, երեխային պատվաստելու ժամանակն ա գալիս արդեն։ 
> Հայաստանի պատվաստումների ժամանակացույց կա՞, այսինքն ե՞րբ ինչ են պատվաստում։ 
> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ մի բան, օրինակ պատվաստանյութ կա որ 0.01 տոկոսը խիստ բարդություններ ա առաջացնում, բայց եթե նույն այդ կարմրուկ մարմրուկը հիվանդանում ա տարեկան մի 40 հոգի ու դրանցից միայն մեկն ա մահանում, մի տեսակ անիմա՞ստ չի էդ պատվաստումը: Կոնկրետ թվերը չգիտեմ, դա եմ ուզում գտնեմ, թե քանի՞ հոգի ա հիվանդանում ու քանի՞սն են խիստ բարդություններ կամ մահացու դեպքեր լինում։
> Մյուս հարցս, որ ասում են վիրուսի թուլացրած տեսակ են ներմուծուն ոնց որ գլխիս տան: Էդ վիրուսը հո գազա՞ն չի, որ բռնեն, ծեծեն, հոգնեցնեն, թուլացնեն: Վիրուսը վիրուս ա, որը կոպիտ ասած ՌՆԹի կամ ԴՆԹի կտոր ա փաթեթավորված սպիտակուցի մեջ: Հիմա դրա թուլացրածը ո՞րն ա: Գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացրած վիրու՞ս: 
> Մյուս տարբերակը էն ա որ «թուլացրած վիրուս» գեղական կարգով են ասում, իրականում վիրուսից մեռած կամ կիսամեռած բջիջներ են մտցնում օրգանիզմ, որի հիման վրա օրգանիզմը մտածում ա իբր հիվանդներ կան սկսում ա հակամարմիններ արտադրել։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ չեմ հասկանում հիմա թեկուզ էդ կիսամեռածների մեջ վիրուսը կա՞, թե՞ չկա: Պիտի որ լինի: Պիտի՞ բռնեն, վիրուսներին ջոկեն հանե՞ն: Դրանց դեմ դեղ էլ չկա, որ ասես դեղերով սպանում են։ 
> Հետո, էդ կիսամեռած բջիջները տենց քանակությամբ իրենց որտեղի՞ց: Հաստատ մարդու բջիջներ չեն: Ասենք կարող ա մեզ առնետի բջիջներ են սրսկում: Մի տեսակ էս պահն էլ է վախենալու:
> 
> Մոտակա օրերին կարդալու եմ, եթե հետաքրքրվողներ կան, եկեք քննարկենք, ես էլ հետաքրքիր բաներ, որ կարդամ կդնեմ: 
> Հա, ի դեպ, Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի նման հենց ծննդատա՞նն են Տուբերկուլյոզը ու Հեպատիտ Բն պատվաստում:



Կարմրուկի պատվաստումն անիմաստ չի, հատկապես իգական սեռի համար. հետագայում, երբ աղջիկը հղիանա, պարտավոր է կարմրուկով պատվաստված լինել, հակառակ դեպքում պետք է պարզապես տնից դուրս չգա կամ չափազանց զգույշ լինի, քանի որ եթե մեկից վերցնի վարակը, պտուղը վտանգի տակ է լինում։

----------


## Freeman

> Ժողովուրդ, էս հարցը հիմա ակտուալ ա իմ համար, երեխային պատվաստելու ժամանակն ա գալիս արդեն։ 
> Հայաստանի պատվաստումների ժամանակացույց կա՞, այսինքն ե՞րբ ինչ են պատվաստում։ 
> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ մի բան, օրինակ պատվաստանյութ կա որ 0.01 տոկոսը խիստ բարդություններ ա առաջացնում, բայց եթե նույն այդ կարմրուկ մարմրուկը հիվանդանում ա տարեկան մի 40 հոգի ու դրանցից միայն մեկն ա մահանում, մի տեսակ անիմա՞ստ չի էդ պատվաստումը: Կոնկրետ թվերը չգիտեմ, դա եմ ուզում գտնեմ, թե քանի՞ հոգի ա հիվանդանում ու քանի՞սն են խիստ բարդություններ կամ մահացու դեպքեր լինում։
> Մյուս հարցս, որ ասում են վիրուսի թուլացրած տեսակ են ներմուծուն ոնց որ գլխիս տան: Էդ վիրուսը հո գազա՞ն չի, որ բռնեն, ծեծեն, հոգնեցնեն, թուլացնեն: Վիրուսը վիրուս ա, որը կոպիտ ասած ՌՆԹի կամ ԴՆԹի կտոր ա փաթեթավորված սպիտակուցի մեջ: Հիմա դրա թուլացրածը ո՞րն ա: Գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացրած վիրու՞ս: 
> Մյուս տարբերակը էն ա որ «թուլացրած վիրուս» գեղական կարգով են ասում, իրականում վիրուսից մեռած կամ կիսամեռած բջիջներ են մտցնում օրգանիզմ, որի հիման վրա օրգանիզմը մտածում ա իբր հիվանդներ կան սկսում ա հակամարմիններ արտադրել։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ չեմ հասկանում հիմա թեկուզ էդ կիսամեռածների մեջ վիրուսը կա՞, թե՞ չկա: Պիտի որ լինի: Պիտի՞ բռնեն, վիրուսներին ջոկեն հանե՞ն: Դրանց դեմ դեղ էլ չկա, որ ասես դեղերով սպանում են։ 
> Հետո, էդ կիսամեռած բջիջները տենց քանակությամբ իրենց որտեղի՞ց: Հաստատ մարդու բջիջներ չեն: Ասենք կարող ա մեզ առնետի բջիջներ են սրսկում: Մի տեսակ էս պահն էլ է վախենալու:
> 
> Մոտակա օրերին կարդալու եմ, եթե հետաքրքրվողներ կան, եկեք քննարկենք, ես էլ հետաքրքիր բաներ, որ կարդամ կդնեմ: 
> Հա, ի դեպ, Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի նման հենց ծննդատա՞նն են Տուբերկուլյոզը ու Հեպատիտ Բն պատվաստում:


Կիսամեռած բջիջները մարդու բջջային կուլտուրայից են, էդ ու հավի բջջային կուլտուրան շատ են օգտագործվում մանրէաբանության մեջ:

Թուլացված կամ այլ կերպ ասված կենդանի ատենուացված վիրուսները նորմալ վիրուսի ջերմային կամ քիմիական մշակումից են ստանում՝  որոշ վիրուսներ մշակումից հետո կորցնում են վարակելու ունակությունը, որովհետև դրա համար պատասխանատու մասերը քայքայվում են, բայց մնում են էն մասերը, որոնց նկատմամբ օրգանիզմում պատասխան ա ձևավորվում: Բայց էդ մեթոդը կատարյալ չի, դրա համար էլ հիմա աշխատում են ավելի անվտանգ վակցինաների ստացման ուղղությամբ, օրինակ վիրուսի կամ բակտերիայի անտիգենների արհեստական ստացման:

P.S. եթե հետաքրքիր նյութեր գտնես, տեղադրի  :Wink: 

Հ.Հ.Գ. ես ոնց-որ հասկացա ինչ կւսամեռած բջիջներ նկատի ունես՝  դրանք երևի բակտերիաների կուլտուրաներն են ու բակտերիալ հիվանդությունների կանխարգելման համար են օգտագործվում:

----------

GriFFin (04.06.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ահա պատվաստումների օրացույցը.

----------

Freeman (22.08.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տուբերկուլյոզն ու Հեպատիտ Բ-ն ծննդատանը ստացանք։ Բայց տուբերկուլյոզի պատվաստման տեղը դեռ երեխայի թաթիկի վրա կա։ Մինչև 2 ամսեկան կարմրած ու ուռած տեսք ուներ, հենց 2 ամիսը լրացավ երեխու, պատվաստման տեղը թարախակալեց, մի քանի օր անց մաքրվեց մեջը, բայց տեղը դեռ կարմրած է։

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ, էս հարցը հիմա ակտուալ ա իմ համար, երեխային պատվաստելու ժամանակն ա գալիս արդեն։ 
> Հայաստանի պատվաստումների ժամանակացույց կա՞, այսինքն ե՞րբ ինչ են պատվաստում։ 
> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ մի բան, օրինակ պատվաստանյութ կա որ 0.01 տոկոսը խիստ բարդություններ ա առաջացնում, բայց եթե նույն այդ կարմրուկ մարմրուկը հիվանդանում ա տարեկան մի 40 հոգի ու դրանցից միայն մեկն ա մահանում, մի տեսակ անիմա՞ստ չի էդ պատվաստումը: Կոնկրետ թվերը չգիտեմ, դա եմ ուզում գտնեմ, թե քանի՞ հոգի ա հիվանդանում ու քանի՞սն են խիստ բարդություններ կամ մահացու դեպքեր լինում։
> Մյուս հարցս, որ ասում են վիրուսի թուլացրած տեսակ են ներմուծուն ոնց որ գլխիս տան: Էդ վիրուսը հո գազա՞ն չի, որ բռնեն, ծեծեն, հոգնեցնեն, թուլացնեն: Վիրուսը վիրուս ա, որը կոպիտ ասած ՌՆԹի կամ ԴՆԹի կտոր ա փաթեթավորված սպիտակուցի մեջ: Հիմա դրա թուլացրածը ո՞րն ա: Գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացրած վիրու՞ս: 
> Մյուս տարբերակը էն ա որ «թուլացրած վիրուս» գեղական կարգով են ասում, իրականում վիրուսից մեռած կամ կիսամեռած բջիջներ են մտցնում օրգանիզմ, որի հիման վրա օրգանիզմը մտածում ա իբր հիվանդներ կան սկսում ա հակամարմիններ արտադրել։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ չեմ հասկանում հիմա թեկուզ էդ կիսամեռածների մեջ վիրուսը կա՞, թե՞ չկա: Պիտի որ լինի: Պիտի՞ բռնեն, վիրուսներին ջոկեն հանե՞ն: Դրանց դեմ դեղ էլ չկա, որ ասես դեղերով սպանում են։ 
> Հետո, էդ կիսամեռած բջիջները տենց քանակությամբ իրենց որտեղի՞ց: Հաստատ մարդու բջիջներ չեն: Ասենք կարող ա մեզ առնետի բջիջներ են սրսկում: Մի տեսակ էս պահն էլ է վախենալու:
> 
> Մոտակա օրերին կարդալու եմ, եթե հետաքրքրվողներ կան, եկեք քննարկենք, ես էլ հետաքրքիր բաներ, որ կարդամ կդնեմ: 
> Հա, ի դեպ, Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի նման հենց ծննդատա՞նն են Տուբերկուլյոզը ու Հեպատիտ Բն պատվաստում:


Պատվաստումը ավելի նորմալ է, քան անընդհատ ռիսկի տակ գտնվելը:
Նույն կարմրուկով կամ պոլեոմելիտով հիվանդանալու հավանականությոնը ավելի մեծ է, քան պատվաստման բարդությունների հավանականությունը: Սակայն այստեղ միակ բայցը հենց պատվաստանույթն է:
Կոնկրետ մի հատ պատվաստանյութ կար` պենտա, 5 տարբեր հիվանդությունների դեմ (կապույտ հազ` կոկլյուշ, փայտացում, պնեվմոնիա, մենինգիտ, վիրուսային հեպատիտ Բ) միանգամից պատվաստում են, հետո էլ առանձին պոլեոմելիտ են տալիս: Առաջին հայացքից խնդիր չկա, բայց նախ էդ պատվաստանյութը բավականին կասկածելի ծագում ունի, փորձարկուները դեռևս բավարար չեն, բացի դրանից բարդությունները շատ են (տեղեկություննները բավական հավաստի ու վստահելի աղբյուրից եմ ստացել` առողջապահության նախարարությունից, նույնիսկ նախօրոք ինձ զգուշացրել էին, որ երեխային այդ պատվաստումը չանեմ): Մեր ղասաբները որոշել են ՀՀ-ն պատվաստանյութերի պոլիգոն սարքեն: Մեր երեխեքին դեղագործական ընկերության համար պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն տալու համար են օգտագործում  :Angry2: 
Ու իրոք որ մտածում ես 1.5 տարեկան երեխայի իմունային համակարգի համար դաժան փորձություն է: Օրինակ ես գրավոր հրաժարվել եմ այդ պատվաստանյութից և երեխային առանձին АКДС (ադսորբացված կապուտհազա-դիֆտերիա-փայտացումային պատվաստանյութ) պատվաստում եմ արել, հեպատիտի պատվաստումից հրաժարվել եմ ու մեկ էլ մենակ պոլեոմելիտը: Սկզբից շատ վատ տոնով համոզում էին, որ մենք մեր երեխային բարին չենք կամենում, անխելք ենք, պատվաստանյութն էլ ամերիկյան է: Սակայն երբ քույրս չոր կերպով ասած, որ իր երեխային ԱՄՆ-ում նման պատվաստում չեն էլ կատարել ու խնդրեց ցույց տալ պատվաստանյութի սրվակը, սկսեցին կմկմալ, հետո արդեն բացվեցին, որ իրենց պարտադրում են քանակ ապահովել և այլն: Վերջին մասի ճշմարտացիության վերաբերյալ դատողություններ չեմ անում, բայց դե տենց ասացին (որովհետև իմացան, որ գլխավոր բժիշկը իմ հարևանն է ու մտերիմը` մեջներից մի խելացի գտնվեց, հասցեից գկլխի ընկավ  :Jpit:  ):
Տիպիկ մի օրինակ պատվաստումների քնարկման
Էդ ԱԿԴՍ-ի ազդեցությունը սեփական օրգանիզմիս վրա զգացել եմ` զորակոչի ժամանակ, կենտրոնական զորահավաքակայանում արեցին, հետո էլ կրկնակի արեցին զորամասում ու օրգանիզմս ենքան թուլացավ (ու իմ հետ եկածներից համարյա բոլորինը), որ մի շաբաթվա մեջ 3 տարբեր հիվանդություններ ստացանք, որից մեկը կարմրուկ: Բայց դե երեխայի համար անհրաժեշտ էր, հետո էլ պայմաններն ուրիշ էին: Բայց ընենց չի, որ հեշտ տարավ պատվաստումը` ջերմություն, թուլություն, սրսկման հատվածի ցավ ու կոշտացում: Ասում էին կարող էր մի քիչ ավելի ծանր լինել, եթե նախապես երեխային չնախապատրաստեինք պատվաստմանը (իմունիտետը բարձրացնող ու հակաալերգիկ միջոցառումներ):

Տուբերկուլյոզը ծննդատանն անում են, եթե ուշադիր չես լինում հեպատիտ Բ-ն էլ են անում: Բայց դրանից էլ հրաժարվեցինք:
Էդ հեպատիտի դեմ պատվաստումը օրգանիզմում որոշակի անդառնալի փոփոխությունների է բերում, բացի դրանից ՀՀ-ում հեպատիտ Բ-ի համաճարակները բավականին հազվադեպ են, հենց ինքը հիվանդությունը նույնպես: Ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցին դա չանել: Վիճակագրորեն այդ հիվանդությունը զարգացած երկրների շարքում ամենատարածվածը ԱՄՆ-ում է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ հոդված ա լիքը գիտական հղումներով: Կարդացեք անպայման ու հետևեք հղումներին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ հոդված ա լիքը գիտական հղումներով: Կարդացեք անպայման ու հետևեք հղումներին:


Բյուր, հոդվածը հետո կկարդամ, բայց դու մի հատ կարճ կասե՞ս՝ պատվաստումներին կողմ ա, թե դեմ։

----------


## boooooooom

> Բյուր, հոդվածը հետո կկարդամ, բայց դու մի հատ կարճ կասե՞ս՝ պատվաստումներին կողմ ա, թե դեմ։


Ես մի քիչ կարդացի, կողմ են+ հիմնավորում են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հոդվածը հետո կկարդամ, բայց դու մի հատ կարճ կասե՞ս՝ պատվաստումներին կողմ ա, թե դեմ։


Կողմ, բայց շատ ծանրակշիռ հիմնավորումներով:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Պուճուրս ինչ ծնվել ա, հա հիվանդ ենք՝ սկզբում էն գրիպի վիրուսներից, հետո ջրծաղիկ… բժիշկը ասեց, որ հրաժարակա գրենք պատվաստունմերից: ու ընդհանրապես պատվաստում չի ստացել դեռ: Ռոտավիրուսի էլ չի ստանա, իսկ մյուս պատվաստումների հարցը ո՞նց է լինելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պուճուրս ինչ ծնվել ա, հա հիվանդ ենք՝ սկզբում էն գրիպի վիրուսներից, հետո ջրծաղիկ… բժիշկը ասեց, որ հրաժարակա գրենք պատվաստունմերից: ու ընդհանրապես պատվաստում չի ստացել դեռ: Ռոտավիրուսի էլ չի ստանա, իսկ մյուս պատվաստումների հարցը ո՞նց է լինելու:


Վեր, պատվաստումների համար հակացուցումներ կան, որոնցից մեկը հենց թույլ իմունիտետն ա: Բայց պուճուրների մոտ իմունիտետը թույլոտ ա լինում, հետո ա զարգանում: Մի խոսքով, մի հատ լավ պետք ա հետազոտել, եթե ինքը իմունիտետի խնդիր չունի, կարա պատվաստվի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իսկ բաց թողնված պատվաստումները լրացվո՞մ են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ բաց թողնված պատվաստումները լրացվո՞մ են


Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ ուղղակի օրացույցով հետ են գցում: Այսինքն, երեխան սկսում ա ստանալ ոչ թե նրանք, որոնք օրացույցով էդ տարիքին ա համապատասխանում, այլ չստացածները: Բայց սա հաստատ չգիտեմ, ձեր մանկաբույժից ճշտեք:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.06.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ ուղղակի օրացույցով հետ են գցում: Այսինքն, երեխան սկսում ա ստանալ ոչ թե նրանք, որոնք օրացույցով էդ տարիքին ա համապատասխանում, այլ չստացածները: Բայց սա հաստատ չգիտեմ, ձեր մանկաբույժից ճշտեք:


Էստեղ օրացույցով ա․ պատվաստման ժամանակը երեխայի ծննդյան շաբաթներից կախված է, ու եթե մի բան բաց ես թողնում, էլ չեն անում։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինտերակտիվ քարտեզ, որը ցույց է տալիս հիվանդությունների համաճարակների դեպքերը աշխարհում, որոնք պատվաստման դեպքում հնարավոր կլիներ կանխարգելել:

----------

